# Señales para banco probador de ecu



## marcelorenz

lo mejor seria hacer un micro un con la rutina de simulacion de los dientes presentes / faltantes de las ruedas fonicas que desees simular, le pones un potenciometro que varie las rpm que queres simular y listo.

en el hardware,para simular un sensor hall, es solo una onda cuadrada de la tension que necesite la ecu, algunas usan un hall a 12v y otras un hall a 5v.
para simular la señal de un sensor vr, la señal que envie el micro la senoidalisas un poco con unos filtros rc, luego la metes en un pequeño amplificador que ataque un transformador de salida de audio de las radios viejas, pero conectado alreves, o sea vos atacas la bobina de 8 ohm, y la bobina de 1kohm es la que usas como salida a la ecu.


----------



## garibo

que tal te dejo el link ahi esta el diagrama, por experiencia te comento solo has señal de ckp, cmp tps con esto pruebas bien las ecus, saludos


----------



## manuelguillen

buenas el vídeo es muy interesante ya que te brinda los diagramas y mas pero los resultados no son los que se espera por ejemplo en lo que es el sensor de oxigeno y el de efecto hall los diagramas dados no coinciden para nada con las expectativas, yo lo llegue a modificar y cuando estaba a punto de crearlo en placa me di cuenta que es un vídeo de prueba este dichoso probador nunca fue probado con computadoras reales solo en bancos similares los cuales reciben y botan señal así que me parece que seria mejor si pudiéramos trabajar todos y de esa forma crear un probador de ecus el cual no nos malogre las ecu


----------



## garibo

para provar una ecu solo nesecitas señal de ckp y cmp y con una punta logica pruevas pulsos de inyectores y bobinas, saludos y este se hace con una fuente de 5 volts y para señales ckp y cmp integrados 555


----------



## manuelguillen

en eso del video tiene  toda la razon pero no es tan complicada la cosa las señales que muestra el video señales como de temperatura y otros son sencillas de simular el unico problema esta en la parte dekl sensor de oxigeno mi pregunta es simple el sensor de oxigeno trabaja en un rado de 0v a 1.2 volt entonses no seria mejor variar simplemente el voltaje directamente claro esto purificando la corriete desde luego en el video muestran un 555 en el circuito del sensor de oxigeno creo que el 555 solo genera pulso y frecuencia pero necesitamos la variasion de voltaje en un solo rango de 0 a 1 vol alguna idea???????????


----------



## JoniDf

hola manuelguillen la frecuencia de la sonda de oxigeno varia en los autos habria que hacerla universal o que se pueda variar los autos del 2009 en adelante empezaron a traer 2 sondas aunque la mas importante es la precatalitica si la frecuencia de trabajo no esta bien la Ecu puede poner la sonda como falla 
Saludos!


----------



## manuelguillen

JoniDf dijo:


> hola manuelguillen la frecuencia de la sonda de oxigeno varia en los autos habria que hacerla universal o que se pueda variar los autos del 2009 en adelante empezaron a traer 2 sondas aunque la mas importante es la precatalitica si la frecuencia de trabajo no esta bien la Ecu puede poner la sonda como falla
> Saludos!



ciertamente los mas complicados diria yo son los sensores de oxigeno y los hall por lo de mas todo es simple, y claro en lo de oxigeno podemos encontrar una variedad dpendiendo de la marca pero creo que si revisamos los manuales y datos reales de de las marcas mas comerciales podremos darle solucion


----------



## marcelorenz

para simular ruedas fonicas de cualquier tipo nada mejor que esto:
http://www.megamanual.com/router/crankwheelpulser.htm


----------



## 0110110h

Mi duda puntualmente es, para hacer andar la ECU en un banco de pruebas es suficiente con dar alimentación de 12V e inyectar la señal de revoluciones del sensor de levas y cigüeñal, ambos a la ves o solo uno de estos?? o también es necesaria alguna otra señal más?


----------



## marcelorenz

depende la ECU, algunas con esas dos señales ya te van a dar señal de inyector y de chispa, es mas solo con la señal del cigueñal ya te va a dar esas señales, en cuanto a los valores te puede dar cualquier cosa, ya como condicion minima para calcular los tiempos de inyeccion y grados de avance de encendido una ecu necesita RPM, MAP, y temperatura de liquido refrigerante.

pero ultimamente, los autos no traen una sola ecu, traen varias, y si no estas conectadas entre ellas a veces no inicia el funcionamiento.


----------



## alberto pato

espero pueda aportar algo de lo que se las ecu,pcm,computadoras etc. trabajan en base a las señales que reciben y asi sacar tambien señales de diferente tipo digitales y analogas este es un ejemplo
Cuando cambian las señales de entrada al módulo de control del mecanismo de transmisión (PCM), éste
ajusta su respuesta a los dispositivos de salida. Por ejemplo, el PCM debe calcular una amplitud de pulso
del inyector y una regulación de encendido diferentes para el ralentí de las que calcula para la mariposa
del acelerador totalmente abierta. Existen diferentes modos de funcionamiento que determinan cómo
responde el PCM a las distintas señales de entrada.
Hay dos tipos de funcionamiento de control del motor: ciclo abierto y ciclo cerrado.
En el funcionamiento de ciclo abierto, el PCM recibe las señales de entrada y responde según la
programacion preestablecida. Las entradas de los sensores de oxigeno calefaccionados no se controlan.
En el funcionamiento de ciclo cerrado, el PCM controla las entradas de los sensores de oxigeno
calefaccionados. La entrada indica al PCM si la amplitud de pulso del inyector calculada da como resultado
o no la proporción ideal de aire-combustible, 14,7 partes de aire por una parte de combustible. Como
controla el contenido de oxigeno del escape a traves del sensor de oxigeno, el PCM puede ajustar con
precision la amplitud de pulso del inyector. Esto permite que el PCM obtenga una disminución maxima de
las emisiones manteniendo una optima economia de combustible.
Los modos de puesta en marcha (arranque) del motor, de calentamiento de este y de mariposa del
acelerador totalmente abierta son modos de ciclo abierto. En casi todas las condiciones de funcionamiento,
los modos de ciclo cerrado tienen lugar con el motor a temperatura de funcionamiento.
Modo de interruptor de encendido en posicion ON (motor apagado)
Cuando el interruptor de encendido activa el sistema de inyeccion de combustible, ocurre lo siguiente:
1. El PCM determina la presion atmosferica a partir de la señal del sensor de MAP y, en funcion de
la misma, elabora la estrategia de combustible basica.
2. El PCM controla la entrada del sensor de temperatura del refrigerante del motor y del sensor de
posición de la mariposa del acelerador. El PCM modifica la estrategia de alimentación de
combustible en función de esta entrada.
Cuando la llave esta en posición ON y el motor no esta´ en marcha (cero rpm), no se activan ni el rele´ de parada automatica, ni el de la bomba de combustible. Por lo tanto, no se suministra voltaje ni a la bomba de combustible, ni a la bobina de encendido, ni a los inyectores de combustible. Modo de puesta en marcha del motor - Este es un modo de ciclo abierto. Cuando se activa el motor dearranque, ocurre lo siguiente:
1. Se activan los reles de parada automatica y de la bomba de combustible. Si el PCM no recibe las
señales del árbol de levas y de la posición del cigüeñal al cabo de aproximadamente un segundo,
esos reles se desactivan.
2. El PCM activa todos los inyectores de combustible hasta que establece la posición del cigüeñal,
en función de las señales del árbol de levas y del cigüeñal. El PCM determina la posicion del
cigüeñal en una sola revolucion del motor. Despues de hacerlo, activa los inyectores.
espero que sirva de algo esto me interesa mucho este tema haber si podemos lograr este proyecto toda la informacion que logre recabar la pondre gracias.


----------



## mrmarkus

el problema no es probarlo, el tema es generar la señal, y que esta se pueda programar y/o configurar para distintos vehículos, ademas si el vehículo tiene CMP, hay que sincronizarlos


----------



## diegos79

> Cuando la llave esta en posición ON y el motor no esta´ en marcha (cero rpm), no se activan ni el rele´ de parada automatica, ni el de la bomba de combustible. Por lo tanto, no se suministra voltaje ni a la bomba de combustible, ni a la bobina de encendido, ni a los inyectores de combustible. Modo de puesta en marcha del motor - Este es un modo de ciclo abierto.




Esto es un error y justamente es lo que se prueba para saber si la ECU o PCM responde o esta funcionando cuando la llave de ignicion esta en ON se energiza por algunos segundos la bomba de combustible que puede tener o no un driver interno en el PCM, tambien llegan 12V a todos los inyectores, 12V a la bobina de ignicion y 5V al MAP o MAF, 5V al TPS (estas dos son condiciones casi obligatorias para que arranque el motor) y a todos lo sensores que trabajen con alimentacion. El tema es el inmovilizador ya que el PCM no va a tener conexion al modulo de Inmobilizador por consiguiente no va a ponerse en marcha, por mas que le ingresemos velocidad y posicion del cigüeñal y arbol de levas. Pero si se va a preparar para arrancar y va a alimentar todos los sensores y actuadores que mencione antes.


----------



## pipirilira

Ver el archivo adjunto arbol de levas.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto Doc1.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto Doc2.pdf


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 99073
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99074
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99075



corrigueme en lo que me equivoque, bueno mirando los archivos la forma es cuadrada por lo que debe ser un sensor de efecto hall, segun el dibujo del leva la secuencia de pulsos iria segun el dibujo que adjunto, como dice que esto es a 2000 rpm serian 33.3 vueltas por segundo y cada vuelta duraria 1.8 seg en total, solo quedaria saber que separacion en tiempo tienen entre pulsos y entre pausas, supongo que teniendo la distancia entre espacio y espacio se podria calcular, si este tiempo no es tan critico se podria hacer un aproximado, ahora ya es tarde asi que mañana me pongo a hacer el programa para el microcontrolador.

bueno y mirando la cantidad de pulsos me imagino que cada uno corresponde a cada cilindro por el orden 1,3,4,2?


----------



## solaris8

no se olviden que no siempre son señales cuadradas....
una buena manera de ver las señales, para analizarlas, es grabarlas y asi poder reproducirlas de manera electronica.


----------



## pipirilira

en este caso si son efecto hall y efectivamente es de acuerdo alos cilindros el uno es solo un tiempo y da cuatro pulsos otro tiempo y da tres otro yda 2 y luego uno ,,,saludos



aqui lo mando mas grandecito y no olvides que son sincronizadas las señales por eso era mi inquietud del potenciometro para subir y bajar las señales por separado hasta sincronizarlas Ver el archivo adjunto seÃ±al arbol de levas.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto arbol de levas 2.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto Doc1.pdf

de antemano agradesco tu apoyo espero no aburrirte gracias


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:


> en este caso si son efecto hall y efectivamente es de acuerdo alos cilindros el uno es solo un tiempo y da cuatro pulsos otro tiempo y da tres otro yda 2 y luego uno ,,,saludos
> 
> 
> 
> aqui lo mando mas grandecito y no olvides que son sincronizadas las señales por eso era mi inquietud del potenciometro para subir y bajar las señales por separado hasta sincronizarlas Ver el archivo adjunto 99088
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99089
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99090
> 
> de antemano agradesco tu apoyo espero no aburrirte gracias



me puedes explicar los de sincronizadas? hay dos señales? recuerda que no soy experto en mecanica


----------



## pipirilira

si mira estamos de acuerdo que el sigueñal yeva una cadena que se conecta al árbol de levas esa cadena esta sincronizada es decir cuando el sigueñal tiene el piston numero uno arriba el árbol de levas tiene las válvulas  serradas  ejemplo en la admision habré la valvula se carga de oxigeno y combustible la camara luego la comprime en este paso se sierran las valvulas en la explosión corre el pistón impulsa en la carrera luego habré las valvula de escape par que salgan los gases y asi va de pistón en pistón por eso te comentaba que se hicieran independiente los pulsos o tomando como referencia las imágenes tomando el tiempo que marca en las 2000 rpm


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:


> si mira estamos de acuerdo que el sigueñal yeva una cadena que se conecta al árbol de levas esa cadena esta sincronizada es decir cuando el sigueñal tiene el piston numero uno arriba el árbol de levas tiene las válvulas  serradas  ejemplo en la admision habré la valvula se carga de oxigeno y combustible la camara luego la comprime en este paso se sierran las valvulas en la explosión corre el pistón impulsa en la carrera luego habré las valvula de escape par que salgan los gases y asi va de pistón en pistón por eso te comentaba que se hicieran independiente los pulsos o tomando como referencia las imágenes tomando el tiempo que marca en las 2000 rpm



a cuantas RPM como máximo debería llegar? unas 7000?


----------



## pipirilira

como minima 800 rpm y maximas de 4000 con eso trabaja muy bien


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:


> como minima 800 rpm y maximas de 4000 con eso trabaja muy bien



ya tengo casi listo el programa me falta solo ajustar algunos tiempos  ya es tarde por aka asi que mañana estaria en condiciones de poner el primer prototipo


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:
			
		

> ok que bien felicidades tengo plena confianza que sera un rotundo exito



estimado, ya probe las señales en mi osciloscopio y se ve bien, cuentame como seguimos, tienes el PIC? tienes como cargar el HEX?

aparte del archivo HEX que mas necesitarias?


----------



## pipirilira

hola de nuevo plarenas aqui tengo todo, solo nesecitaria el modelo de pic porq yo tenia el 16f48a pero dices que esa ya es historia para comprar el otro aqui tengo para cargar el pic y si lleva algo adicional el diagrama gracias..y ...saludos

perdon el pic 16f84A


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:


> hola de nuevo plarenas aqui tengo todo, solo nesecitaria el modelo de pic porq yo tenia el 16f48a pero dices que esa ya es historia para comprar el otro aqui tengo para cargar el pic y si lleva algo adicional el diagrama gracias..y ...saludos
> 
> perdon el pic 16f84A



ah si ya tienes el 16f84a usaremos ese, entonces voy a modificar el programa para ese PIC usaria 4 botones uno para aumentar las revoluciones desde 800 hasta 4000 otro para darle partida y el ultimo para parar.

tienes pantalla LCD?

tienes el diagrama de tu circuito para asignar los pines?


----------



## pipirilira

no cambies el pic aslo donde mejor quede dime cual es y lo consigo no tengo pantalla lcd la puedo conseguir    y si el diagrama si lo tengo ya que solo tomaria de ahi los dos pines de salida los pulsos por eso no hay problema con esos dos pulsos la compu arranca de ahi ella genera lo demas ,,,,,,se divide en dos grupos sensores y actuadores ejemplo sensores; maf, temperatura, tps, de oxigeno,ckp, cmp,temperatura de aire, pedal del acelerador en algunos y presion de aceite,,,,,,los actuadores ejemplo ; reles bomba de gasolina cuerpos de aceleracion valvula del canister bobinas ect. son algunos pero los importantes para que encienda el motor son ckp y cmp.....

el diagrama que no se es donde irian los pulsadores y los pines de salidas me los darias en que puerto estan


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:


> no cambies el pic aslo donde mejor quede dime cual es y lo consigo no tengo pantalla lcd la puedo conseguir    y si el diagrama si lo tengo ya que solo tomaria de ahi los dos pines de salida los pulsos por eso no hay problema con esos dos pulsos la compu arranca de ahi ella genera lo demas ,,,,,,se divide en dos grupos sensores y actuadores ejemplo sensores; maf, temperatura, tps, de oxigeno,ckp, cmp,temperatura de aire, pedal del acelerador en algunos y presion de aceite,,,,,,los actuadores ejemplo ; reles bomba de gasolina cuerpos de aceleracion valvula del canister bobinas ect. son algunos pero los importantes para que encienda el motor son ckp y cmp.....
> 
> el diagrama que no se es donde irian los pulsadores y los pines de salidas me los darias en que puerto estan



bueno yo uso una entrenadora que yo mismo me hice para probar hay tengo un PIC 16F884 que es de 40 pines, puedes usar cualquiera de los siguientes pics 16F877A, 16F887 o 16F884, con eso tienes varios puertos disponibles para conectar varios perifericos, si quieres te puedo convidar los diagramas de las placas que yo me hice ya que estan probadas y funcionan bien, tengo algunas interfaces para motores paso a paso o lo que sea que consuma hasta 500mA


----------



## pipirilira

claro que si amigo pues si me serian de gran utilidad si pero no nesecito un pic tan grade ya que solo ocuparia pocos pines porque los demas señales las haria asta con potenciometros ect. y si me gustaria hacer mi entrenador..



por cierto estoy trabajando para extraer los bufer de las memorias de las computadoras para hermanarlas  o extraer el codigo secreto de los immovilizadores o virginizarlas ect , ya que si bien es sabido los autos hoy en dia nesecitan llaves codificadas...


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:


> claro que si amigo pues si me serian de gran utilidad si pero no nesecito un pic tan grade ya que solo ocuparia pocos pines porque los demas señales las haria asta con potenciometros ect. y si me gustaria hacer mi entrenador..
> 
> 
> 
> por cierto estoy trabajando para extraer los bufer de las memorias de las computadoras para hermanarlas  o extraer el codigo secreto de los immovilizadores o virginizarlas ect , ya que si bien es sabido los autos hoy en dia nesecitan llaves codificadas...



hay subí el archivo para la entrenadora cualquier duda me lo haces saber, con respecto a lo de las llaves codificadas si puedes comparteme informacion para enterarme.


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:
			
		

> ok y como vas con lo otro lo que estas haciendo



me imagino que te refieres al progama? estoy afinando algunos detalles pero en grueso ya lo tengo listo adjunto algunas capturas del osciloscopio si te fijas el voltaje esta en 5 voltios como te decia me quedan algunos detalles como la separacion entre los 4 pulsos y los 2 que parece que fueran 6 pero como te decia son detalles


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:
			
		

> buen dia como vas con el proyecto



 bien bien, me costo darle con los tiempos pero ya estamos ok, cuentame como seguimos estas en condiciones de grabar el HEX para probarlo?


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:
			
		

> que hay de nuevo ....claro que si estoy en condiciones de gravarlo dime ya quedo entonces
> 
> 
> 
> felicidades se ve perfecto y la otra señal la hicistes



si, están las dos señales, lamentablemente no tengo hasta el momento un osciloscopio de 2 canales pero hay van por separado la configuración seria la siguiente:

LCD DBIT D4 al D7 = PORTB.4 al PORTB.7
LCD RSBIT = PORTD.6
LCD EBIT = PORTD.7
LCD RWBIT = Conectado a tierra
BOTON INCREMENTO RPM = PORTA.0
BOTON DECREMENTO = PORTA.1
SALIDA PULSOS ARBOL DE LEVAS=PORTD.1
SALIDA SINCRONISMO=PORTD.0


este es el HEX
:10048000A6000030A70095232008B6002108B70079
:100490002208B8002308B9003608A0003708A100D8
:1004A0003808A2003908A3003030A4000030A500AD
:1004B0000030A6000030A700C1232C08B6002D088C
:1004C000B7002E08B8002F08B9003608B400370866
:1004D000B5001F3083051F308305013038235230AB
:1004E0001823503018234D3018233A301823203069
:1004F00018233A08A4003B08A5004D23C030382338
:100500005530182373301823203018233A3018231D
:10051000203018233408A4003508A5004D235D2899
:10052000902A1030A600A501A401210DA40DA50D4F
:100530002208A4022308031C230FA5020318A72ADC
:100540002208A40723080318230FA5070310A00DF2
:10055000A10DA60B952A20080800A2000530BF2A8D
:10056000A2000230BF2AA2000630BF2AA200033038
:10057000BF2AA2000430BF2AA2000130BF2AA8006F
:1005800023082102031DC62A220820020430031872
:100590000130031902302805031DFF300800A008B0
:1005A0000319DA2AE122A003000000000000000085
:1005B0000000CF2AA10803190800E122A103A0032B
:1005C000CF2A0C30A500A50BE32A00000000623002
:1005D000A200A20BF02AF222F22200000000080082
:1005E000F222E92A0D30A400A40BF42A000008002E
:1005F0000230A802031C0800FD2A0230A8020000F5
:10060000000000000000031C0800FD2A0430A802BE
:100610000001031C013EA902031C08000F2B02303D
:10062000A8020001031C013EA902031C08000F2BB5
:10063000A80008170F3086052808F03986042B23F8
:10064000A80E0F3086052808F03986042B23643065
:10065000A800F82208008817000000000000000031
:1006600000008813000000000000000000000800E7
:10067000A80008130F3086052808F03986042B23BC
:10068000A80E0F3086052808F03986042B23D030B9
:10069000A8000730A90006230800A7172730A300E9
:1006A00010305E230330A300E8305E23A3016430E2
:1006B0005E23A3010A305E232408692BA2002508CB
:1006C000A1002408A00091222008031DA713A71B46
:1006D0000800303E182308002408A00703187B23D5
:1006E0002508A10703187E232608A20703188123E3
:1006F0002708A3070800A10A031D0800A20A031D7A
:100700000800A30A080086236C230800A409A50991
:10071000A609A709A40A031D0800A50A031D0800CD
:10072000A60A031D0800A70A0800A001A101A20152
:10073000A3012C3084000430AA009F2BBB23001897
:100740006C23BB2380186C23BB2300196C23BB23B1
:1007500080196C23BB23001A6C23BB23801A6C23E3
:10076000BB23001B6C23BB23801B6C23840AAA03BE
:10077000031D9E2B08000310A40DA50DA60DA70DAB
:100780000800AC01AD01AE01AF01A71FC82B0800E6
:100790008623A71BCC2B0800AB01271FD22BAB0A4B
:1007A000BB23CD2B2308B3002208B2002108B100DF
:1007B0002008B0006C23A31FE62B3308A3003208E7
:1007C000A2003108A1003008A000072C2B08073C2C
:1007D000031CEC2B2C30F92B2B080F3C031CF22BA9
:1007E0002D30F92B2B08173C031CF82B2E30F92B3E
:1007F0002F3084002B080739AA000130A900031903
:10080000052C0310A90DAA0B012C29088004031440
:10081000A70CA60CA50CA40CAB03AB1FD22B080095
:02400E00E223AB
:02401000FF3E71
:00000001FF


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:
			
		

> no la puedes mandar en archivo esm



supongo que quisiste decir ASM, bueno hay va.

aqui tambien adjunto la señal del arbol de levas y del sincronismo.


----------



## pipirilira

que problemas tienes con tu toma de diagnostico el obd 1 es uno el obd 2 es otro que falla te hace y que marca es


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:


> que problemas tienes con tu toma de diagnostico el obd 1 es uno el obd 2 es otro que falla te hace y que marca es



hola pipirilira, 

puse mi consulta en otro post para no mezclar temas, pero es simple tengo un lector ELM327 con interface OBD2 el de 16 pines y mi auto (daewoo heaven  96) usa un conector distinto de 12 pines quiero saber si se puede hacer un adaptador para poder conectarlo a mi auto, eso es todo.
a todo esto como te fue con el HEX?


----------



## pipirilira

es de la linea chevrolet creo que chevrolet compra a daewoo  cuando quedo en quiebra checame que motor trae y fotos del conector que tiene debe ser obd1 porq del 96 en adelante salio el obd 2

y el ex no lo puedo gravar me marca error deja buscar como le ago en donde tengo el error


----------



## plarenas

pipirilira dijo:
			
		

> el pik 2 pero ya la grave con el GQ-4X Y AHI SI LO GRAVE SOLO DEJA PROBARLO EN EL BANCO


bueno he estado haciendo algunas modificaciones al programa como incluir un sencillo menu para seleccionar el tipo de señal de prueba ya que difieren algunos de otros para mi auto la señal es sencilla asi que no me costo mucho hacerla adjunto algunas fotos y el programa ademas de la interface que tengo pensado usar para emular el pulso de sensor inductivo.


----------



## blinux

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es matias y queria hacerles una consulta. Estoy armando un probador de inyectores pero tengo problemas con la etapa de potencia.(salida) ya que el o los inyectores calientan y bastante a los pocos segundos de uso. En la salida del generador de pulsos estos usando un IRF510. Estoy enviando alimentacion directa(12) directos al positivo del inyector y la conmutacion por negativo a con el mosfet. Espero puedan darme una mano y los felicito por el gran avance de su proyecto, quede impresionado con sus conocimientos. Desde ya muchisimas gracias!


----------



## plarenas

blinux dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es matias y queria hacerles una consulta. Estoy armando un probador de inyectores pero tengo problemas con la etapa de potencia.(salida) ya que el o los inyectores calientan y bastante a los pocos segundos de uso. En la salida del generador de pulsos estos usando un IRF510. Estoy enviando alimentacion directa(12) directos al positivo del inyector y la conmutacion por negativo a con el mosfet. Espero puedan darme una mano y los felicito por el gran avance de su proyecto, quede impresionado con sus conocimientos. Desde ya muchisimas gracias!



blinux, lo mas probable es que tengas mucho tiempo los inyectores activados y por eso se estén calentando, manda el diagrama del circuito que estas usando para probar, así te podría ayudar.


----------



## blinux

Gracias por la pronta respuesta. te adjunto el pdf con el diagrama que estoy utilizando. te comento que los inyectores comienzan a calentar a los 20 segundos de estar en funcionamiento, y probe estos mismos en generadores de pulsos comerciales(comprados) y no calientan nada. lastima que no pude desarmar ese probador ya que no era mio... en el diagrama estan los IRF530 que tambien los probe con el mismo resultado. y probe otros como el IRFZ44 - 48 pensando que el problema podia estar por ese lado pero no.... espero con estos datos me puedas orientar... y si hay alguna idea para mejorar el circuito me encantaria hacerlo. Ah, otra cosa, el diagrma muestra una salida por inyector, se podra modificar para que en una sola salida se pueda conectar 1 o los 4 simultaneamente?

Perdon... en el diagrama modifique C1 y C3 por electroliticos de 10uF ya que con los otros no generaba pulso sino que oscilaba


----------



## solaris8

a que frecuencia esta trabajando, deberia ser en el rango de 2 a 10 milesimas de segundo(aprox, directa,monopunto,etc), y variar de 1000 a 5000 rpm, en cuanto hacer una salida para poner 4 inyactores en serie, no estoy muy seguro pero estimo que eso debe ser en funcion de la potencia del mosfet o transistor que uses


----------



## blinux

Deberia estar trabajando en ese rango aprox. Salvo que las RPM se pueden bajar casi a cero. Pero por el momento solo me preocupa bajar la temperatura del inyector. En cuanto consiga poder medir el circuito con un osciloscopio vere que esta pasando con el resto del circuito


----------



## plarenas

blinux dijo:


> Deberia estar trabajando en ese rango aprox. Salvo que las RPM se pueden bajar casi a cero. Pero por el momento solo me preocupa bajar la temperatura del inyector. En cuanto consiga poder medir el circuito con un osciloscopio vere que esta pasando con el resto del circuito



blinux, 

como te comentaba al principio tu problema es el tiempo que se mantiene activo la salida, hice la simulación con los valores originales y debería andar bien (entre 0.5 y 2.5 ms), pero cambiando los condensadores a 10uf estos varían dramaticamente, como la frecuencia no es alta con un programa de osciloscopio y una tarjeta de sonido podrias mirar lo que esta pasando con tu circuito, lo mas probable es que tengas algo mal montado porque en principio el diagrama esta bien, a mi en lo personal lo haría con un microcontrolador, si tienes grabador te puedo hacer un diseño.

ahh con lo de poner los 4 injectores en serie lo veo complicado porque necesitarias una fuente de 48 v, y en paralelo no veo problemas ya que cada injector consume alrededor  de 1 amper por lo que la carga andaria por los 4AH y segun el data ese mosfet aguanta 10AH.


----------



## blinux

justo hoy compre las resistencias que me faltaban para poder simular el osciloscopio en la pc, recien acabo de llegar a mi casa y me voy a poner a hacerlo. con respecto a lo del pic, me fascina la idea! me parece que en alguno de los mensajes lei que habias echo la placa para grabarlos, es asi? me encantaria realizar todo el proyecto. si me pasas los diagramas en cuanto los tenga compro todo y a mas tardar este fin de semana tengo todo montado. y muchisimas gracias por responder a todas mis dudas y la ayuda!!!


----------



## plarenas

blinux dijo:


> justo hoy compre las resistencias que me faltaban para poder simular el osciloscopio en la pc, recien acabo de llegar a mi casa y me voy a poner a hacerlo. con respecto a lo del pic, me fascina la idea! me parece que en alguno de los mensajes lei que habias echo la placa para grabarlos, es asi? me encantaria realizar todo el proyecto. si me pasas los diagramas en cuanto los tenga compro todo y a mas tardar este fin de semana tengo todo montado. y muchisimas gracias por responder a todas mis dudas y la ayuda!!!



bueno yo hice este programador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/  facilitado por Moyano Jonathan, hasta hoy lo ocupo sin problemas. el unico detalle es que necesitas tener el HEX cargado en el pic, yo compre uno serial porque aca son baratos pero pongo el diagrama por si quieres hacerlo tu mismo funciona bastante bien nunca me ha fallado


----------



## pipirilira

hola estaba desconectado pero si efectivamente en serie no te funcionaran tiene que ser paralelo y talvez el ancho de pulso sea muy grande por eso se calentan efectivamente pranelas me apoyo con lo de la generacion de pulsos pra simular los sensores ckp y cmp ....saludos


----------



## blinux

Excelente info!!! mañana mismo empiezo a comprar las cosas para armarlo, no entendi como es eso que tengo que tener el hex cargado... y el diagrama... 
Por otro lado te cuento que segui tu consejo y volvi a armar el circuito del diagrama con sus componentes originales y funciona a la perfeccion. se ve que como dijiste, estaba haciendo algo mal. el unico defecto que tiene esta en que en uno de los extremos de los potenciometros es como si se pusiera en corto o algo... no se como explicarlo.... igualmente, despues de cocinar voy a armar el circuito para el osciloscopio y vere que me muestra.El problema de temperatura de los inyectores ya esta resuelto. Un millon de gracias por todo!!! Ahora puedo empezar a experimentar con los pic, ya que hace muchisimo tiempo estoy interesado en el tema


----------



## solaris8

perdon! fue un lapsus ohmico,  quise decir paralelo cuando dije serie....


----------



## blinux

solaris8 dijo:


> perdon! fue un lapsus ohmico,  quise decir paralelo cuando dije serie....



Jajajaja siempre los habia conectado en paralelo, el problema de  temperatura era como dijo plarenas un error de montaje que gracias a su  ayuda ya solucione. ahora ya sea conectando uno o los 4 no calientan  absolutamente nada

Les agradezco a todos por su ayuda. me solucionaron en un ratito lo que no pude solucionar en un mes.

Recien me conecto despues de un dia de trabajo bastante pesado. Hice la emulacion del osciloscopio en la pc y el resultado fue este. la verdad es que no se absolutamente nada, asi que no puedo brindar mas datos que el video.  No se configurar el programa. El pulso deberia ser rectangular si o si. o la deformacion que se ve es normal? en el sonido del video se puede escuchar los inyectores funcionando (3 en paralelo)


----------



## solaris8

blinux dijo....


> jajajaja siempre los habia conectado en paralelo, el problema de temperatura era como dijo plarenas un error de montaje que gracias a su ayuda ya solucione. ahora ya sea conectando uno o los 4 no calientan absolutamente nada


bueno entonces podemos decir que el diagrama funciona sin cambios?
lo digo, porque dentro de un tiempo algun compañero, podria ver el tema y no saber la respuesta....


----------



## blinux

exactamente, el diagrama esta perfecto. En mi caso, en vez de usar 4 mosfet, use uno solo, ya que el IRF530 maneja 14 amperes y los inyectores consumen menos de 1 amper cada uno. trabajando con 4 inyectores en paralelo el mosfet no necesita disipador, ya que ni siquiera entibia


----------



## whon gio

blinux dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es matias y queria hacerles una consulta. Estoy armando un probador de inyectores pero tengo problemas con la etapa de potencia.(salida) ya que el o los inyectores calientan y bastante a los pocos segundos de uso. En la salida del generador de pulsos estos usando un IRF510. Estoy enviando alimentacion directa(12) directos al positivo del inyector y la conmutacion por negativo a con el mosfet. Espero puedan darme una mano y los felicito por el gran avance de su proyecto, quede impresionado con sus conocimientos. Desde ya muchisimas gracias!



hola yo uso un irf530 pero el problema que me paso era la frecuencia y el ancho de pulso no se a cuanto oscila muy bien pero mas o menos 3 ms y 1500 hz y se me termino el problema espero te ayude igual lo vario pero eso es lo minimo de frecuencia y el tiempo no lo vario mucho


----------



## plarenas

blinux dijo:


> Hola, buenas noches. Recien me conecto despues de un dia de trabajo bastante pesado. Hice la emulacion del osciloscopio en la pc y el resultado fue este. la verdad es que no se absolutamente nada, asi que no puedo brindar mas datos que el video.  No se configurar el programa. El pulso deberia ser rectangular si o si. o la deformacion que se ve es normal? en el sonido del video se puede escuchar los inyectores funcionando (3 en paralelo)



blinux, esta bien la toma del osciloscopio la deformacion que te aparece es por la punta de pruebas que estas usando, las puntas de pruebas de osciloscopio traen un condensador variable en la punta que se ajusta con un destornillador pequeño y con esto compensa la deformacion que mencionas


----------



## blinux

Que bueno! Muchísimas gracias por la info! ya tengo todo armado, solo me falta acondicionar la cajita donde ira alojado y listo! una vez terminado que calculo sera mañana o pasado subo las fotos de como quedo. a esto me surge una nueva consulta que de forma indirecta esta relacionada al tema. le añadí un temporizador, que funciona muy bien, pero si uno conecta y desconecta algunas veces, se dispara. añadí un capacitor de 10nF a la pata 5 del CI, que es el control de voltaje pero los disparos involuntarios siguen. también agregue un electrolítico a la entrada DC pero nada... Por otro lado tuve que reemplazar el 7555 por un 555 porque los 7555 se quemaban. No note diferencia entre uno y otro, salvo que este ultimo sigue vivo. Alguna idea de que puedo hacer?


----------



## plarenas

blinux dijo:


> Que bueno! Muchísimas gracias por la info! ya tengo todo armado, solo me falta acondicionar la cajita donde ira alojado y listo! una vez terminado que calculo sera mañana o pasado subo las fotos de como quedo. a esto me surge una nueva consulta que de forma indirecta esta relacionada al tema. le añadí un temporizador, que funciona muy bien, pero si uno conecta y desconecta algunas veces, se dispara. añadí un capacitor de 10nF a la pata 5 del CI, que es el control de voltaje pero los disparos involuntarios siguen. también agregue un electrolítico a la entrada DC pero nada... Por otro lado tuve que reemplazar el 7555 por un 555 porque los 7555 se quemaban. No note diferencia entre uno y otro, salvo que este ultimo sigue vivo. Alguna idea de que puedo hacer?



bueno el 7555 no necesita el capacitor de 0.1uf en la pata 5, el 555 si lo necesita no deberian quemarse los 7555 ya que funcionan hasta 18v, en cuanto al diagrama tengo que revisarlo con mas detalle ya que tengo algunas dudas...........

bueno después de revisar esta todo bien, no debería dispararse solo ya que el disparo en el pin3 es por bajo nivel y con la resistencia de 100K hacia positivo mantiene el pin3 en alto,  puedes probar cambiandola por una de 10K, pero me inclino a que el circuito esta mal montado.


----------



## blinux

plarenas dijo:


> bueno el 7555 no necesita el capacitor de 0.1uf en la pata 5, el 555 si lo necesita no deberian quemarse los 7555 ya que funcionan hasta 18v, en cuanto al diagrama tengo que revisarlo con mas detalle ya que tengo algunas dudas...........
> 
> bueno después de revisar esta todo bien, no debería dispararse solo ya que el disparo en el pin3 es por bajo nivel y con la resistencia de 100K hacia positivo mantiene el pin3 en alto,  puedes probar cambiandola por una de 10K, pero me inclino a que el circuito esta mal montado.



Hola, buenas noches. Gracias por ayudarme, toda tu ayuda me fue muy útil. Ahora voy a chequear el estado de los componentes, si bien son nuevos, alguna vez me encontré con alguno defectuoso. El montaje del circuito lo revise un montón de veces y esta bien. sino probare cambiando la resistencia como me recomendas. Me inclino mas por algún componente defectuoso, ya que hace algún tiempo tenia montado este circuito en el protoboard testeandolo y nunca tuve ningún problema.

Nuevamente, Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## plarenas

blinux dijo:


> Hola, buenas noches. Gracias por ayudarme, toda tu ayuda me fue muy útil. Ahora voy a chequear el estado de los componentes, si bien son nuevos, alguna vez me encontré con alguno defectuoso. El montaje del circuito lo revise un montón de veces y esta bien. sino probare cambiando la resistencia como me recomendas. Me inclino mas por algún componente defectuoso, ya que hace algún tiempo tenia montado este circuito en el protoboard testeandolo y nunca tuve ningún problema.
> 
> Nuevamente, Muchísimas gracias!



si pasa muy seguido, a mi me ha pasado con transistores, resistencias condensadores que los valores no son o vienen con las patas cambiadas (b c e, del transistor)


----------



## chester2

saludos colegas

bueno  para que no decaiga mucho el tema del probador de ecus ....

propongo que midamos las señales de los vehiculos con osciloscopio para poder fabricarnos una herramienta completa ....

he echo algunos de estos trabajos programando con pics  es decir ..........

auto que llegue al taller agarrar un osciloscopio y medir la señal y verificar los tiempos 

QUE OJO ESOS SON  MUY IMPORTANTES .................  

les dejo archivos para que todos aportemos con algo ........ y madure la idea......

soy docente tecnico en mecanica y electronica automotriz


----------



## plarenas

yo hice una señal para un modelo y funciono bien ahora falta que otros tambien hagan aportes


----------



## locodelafonola

plarenas dijo:


> yo hice una señal para un modelo y funciono bien ahora falta que otros tambien hagan aportes


 querido amigo..e visto sus aportes..y si me espera unos dias seguiremos juntos el tema pues pienso fabricar completamente su desarrollo.... la cuestion es que me quede sin compu (rota ) esta es prestada...y veremos como avansar..ya e realizado varias herramientas.par este trabajo..y poseo el ocsiloscopio en la pc par automoviles.tambien la sonda ELM 327 ..estoy fabricando mi limpia inyectores y tina ultrasonica (_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/877999/ _)..bueno me alegra saber que sigue el tema....... porque era una charla pendiente con el amigaso solaris8....... sobre como seguir esto........ juan


----------



## plarenas

Lo que hice fue generar las señales que indico otra persona se suponía que las probaría en una ecu real ya que yo no soy mecánico y no dispongo de una ECU para hacer pruebas, pero no participo mas en el tema ni dio su feedback


----------



## impa1

plarenas dijo:


> si, están las dos señales, lamentablemente no tengo hasta el momento un osciloscopio de 2 canales pero hay van por separado la configuración seria la siguiente:
> 
> LCD DBIT D4 al D7 = PORTB.4 al PORTB.7
> LCD RSBIT = PORTD.6
> LCD EBIT = PORTD.7
> LCD RWBIT = Conectado a tierra
> BOTON INCREMENTO RPM = PORTA.0
> BOTON DECREMENTO = PORTA.1
> SALIDA PULSOS ARBOL DE LEVAS=PORTD.1
> SALIDA SINCRONISMO=PORTD.0


 

Gracias por toda la info, me podrías ayudar y guiar un poco cuales son las conexiones que se realizan entre el lcd y la placa? no tengo en claro eso y en la placa cuales son las salidas de señal ckp y cmp? muchas gracias nuevamente y saludos



Tengo la placa lista de mi probador de ecus, el tema es que solo tengo para generar señal rpm, y no tengo idea de como realizar las señales sincronizadas de ckp y cmp si alguien me pudise ayudar sería genial, saludos


----------



## impa1

Alguien puede darme una mano para saber como poder montar afuera de lo  que sería la entrenadora el proyecto de este tema, solo necesito el pic y  el esquema fuera de lo que es la entrenadora

Esquemas que la verdad no se de cuanto serviran, saludos


----------



## tati4

Hola
Estoy buscando información para generar las señales ckp y cmp , soy nuevo y de momento solo puedo agregar las señales que quiero simular , si me aclaro a agregar las imágenes 

Ver el archivo adjunto 1.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto 2.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto 3.pdf



 gracias por adelantado que no lo he puesto pues estaba concentrado con lo de subir las imagenes


----------



## impa1

podes generarlas con el crank wheel pulser.. hace un tiempo he pedido ayuda pero nadie me ha respondido al tema.. que rueda queres simular de cuantos dientes es y cuantos cilindros es el vehiculo?
saludos


----------



## impa1

no lo veo tan copado, no tiene señal de ckp y el emulador de la sonda lambda no es el correcto.. igual no es tan necesario tanto circuito con un generador de pulsos de efecto hall podemos simular algunas ecus lo demas que necesitariamos sería simular sensores como el ect, maf, map, tps, etc con algunos potenciometros y la recepcion de las señales provenientes de la ecu señalizarlas con leds, y las señales de ckp las podemos generar con crank wheel pulser y extrae de la salida de audio las señales..


----------



## solaris8

> y no tengo idea de como realizar las señales sincronizadas de ckp y cmp si alguien me pudise ayudar sería genial, saludos



http://megasquirt.free.fr/sources/MS/manual/router/crankwheelpulser.htm

aqui el tema es moverse...


----------



## impa1

ya lo tengo al software y ya realice la interface lo malo es no poder realizar la simulacion de la señal con un potenciometro, hay que andar haciendo distintos tipos de aceleraciones a diferentes rpm y esas cosas y sería un poco mas estable un circuito en el cual podamos regular con un potenciometro, pero no tengo muchos conocimientos de diseño de circuitos electronicos como para poder realizarlos..


----------



## papirrin

Y ya probaste con un simple astable, por lo que imagino la ecu ya debe rectificar y conformar la señal , si se inyecta cuadrada no creo que exista diferencia supongo.


----------



## impa1

y eso depende mucho.. hay ecus que laburan con onda cuadrada directamente pero otras en las que la señal que debe entrar es sinusoidal..


----------



## papirrin

dudo mucho que a estas alturas exista una computadora analoga... en algun punto debe conformar el pulso. Pero bueno la verdad no se yo intentaria inyectarla cuadrada.


----------



## impa1

el 90% de las computadoras trabaja asi, ya he medido con osciloscopio y la señal proveniente de la rueda fonica es sinusoidal en la mayoría de los casos.. aparte no es enviarle una señal cuadrada y listo, la mayoría de las ecus necesitan una señal en la cual tomen un punto de referencia para poder sincronizarse con el arbol de levas, hay ruedas de 36 dientes menos 1 diente, 40 dientes menos 2 dientes, etc.. y esos dientes los usan de referencia para saber en cuanto al cmp cuando el piston se encuentra arriba..


----------



## papirrin

Estamos hablando de dos cosas diferentes creo...
Tu hablas del sensor y yo hablo de la computadora y quizas no sabes que es un conformador de pulsos. En pocas palabras entra una señal analogica y la convierte en digital. Si ya la metes digital da lo mismo. 

O sea que si rastreas un poco mas dentro de la ecu con el osciloscopio puedes encontrar la señal ya conformada.


----------



## impa1

tendríamos que probar pero primero necesitaría saber como simular una señal por ejemplo 36-1 o 60-2 que son las mas comunes en un circuito.. ya que no tengo ni idea de diseño de circuitos, saludos y gracias por responder


----------



## papirrin

Mañana busco un circito con un 556 que creo puede servir, en el peor de los casos la ecu puede detectar el cruce por cero pero igual creo que se podria si se le pone una tierra virtual...

Bueno mañana le doy una estudiada mas a fondo XD


----------



## tati4

Primrero 
gracias por el interés
Respecto a la pregunta  el volante para rev lleva 18 agujeros x3 con un espacio entre ellos de dos agujeros
las centralitas que monta son la 6.2 de bosch  y el edc7 también de bosch os adjunto datos 

Yo trabajo en taller IVECO y me dedico solo parte eléctrica   por si alguien necesita alguna consulta


----------



## papirrin

miren este es el circuito que recordaba pudiera servir:

Ver el archivo adjunto 106045

la desventaja que le veo es que hay que "calcular" los tiempos y pulsos con las resistencias y capacitores.

otra manera que se me ocurre para generar los pulsos "programandolo" con DIPSwitch o similiar seria esta...
Ver el archivo adjunto 106044
(obviamente ahi no estan los dipswitch pues solo tome el diseño como base)

y una manera mas "sencilla" es con un microcontrolador pero no se si dispongan de programador.


----------



## impa1

tengo para programar pic, si lo pudieras hacer asi sería lo mejor creo..  saludos



algo asi son las señales que necesitaría por si te sirven..


----------



## papirrin

Vamos por partes...



> tengo para programar pic, si lo pudieras hacer asi sería lo mejor creo.


que lenguaje manejas? (yo uso Picbasic o CCS, Asm tambien pero me sale urticaria con ese )



> algo asi son las señales que necesitaría por si te sirven..



si, se como deberian salir las señales de un sensor inductivo, pero es muy probable que no se necesite sacarlas igual, asi que yo podria ayudarte con un codigo para generar la señal cuadrada y te podria aconsejar en el resto.
si se necesitaran exactamente iguales que lo dudo veriamos la manera de acondicionarla, pero tendria que ser con operacionales y cosas asi.


----------



## impa1

mira tengo un programador willen gq-4x.. no se bien que tipo de archivo tendría que grabar con el mismo..


----------



## tati4

Hola 
Probé el circuito no me dio muy buen resultado pero gracias por tu interés.
Yo estoy empezando con los pic en basic pues no tengo ni idea de ingles y me parece el 
lenguaje mas fácil para empezar, ademas estoy mirando a ver si se pudiese generar estas señales con un pic.
Me parece que el circuito seria mejor e imagino que se podría acoplar salida a un operacional para simular la parte positiva y la negativa alimentando este con un 7812 y un 7912; mi idea es generar ambas señales para probar ecu fuera del vehículo, se que se venden aparatos para esto pero los precios son un poco elevados
Bueno la teoría ya esta el problema es la practica 


Adjunto pequeño esquema de operacional el problema es como lo controla el pic


----------



## plarenas

tati4 dijo:


> Hola
> Probé el circuito no me dio muy buen resultado pero gracias por tu interés.
> Yo estoy empezando con los pic en basic pues no tengo ni idea de ingles y me parece el
> lenguaje mas fácil para empezar, ademas estoy mirando a ver si se pudiese generar estas señales con un pic.
> Me parece que el circuito seria mejor e imagino que se podría acoplar salida a un operacional para simular la parte positiva y la negativa alimentando este con un 7812 y un 7912; mi idea es generar ambas señales para probar ecu fuera del vehículo, se que se venden aparatos para esto pero los precios son un poco elevados
> Bueno la teoría ya esta el problema es la practica
> 
> 
> Adjunto pequeño esquema de operacional el problema es como lo controla el pic


 
Y porque mejor no lo haces con un filtro pasa bajos y un amplificador tipo lm386, son baratos ademas la variacion en la frecuencia que se ve en este tipo de simulacion no varia tanto.


----------



## papirrin

Yo insisto que es muuuy probable que no se necesite una onda sinoidal, pero la mejor manera de generarla es con un DAC R2R como minimo. y un operacional para centrarla porque no creo que sirva con componente continua.



otra alternativa es con PWM y un DAC (filtro pasa bajos) pero es un poco mas complicado.

*Tati4*


> Probé el circuito no me dio muy buen resultado pero gracias por tu interés.



 me parece muy raro  ¿podrias poner el circuito incluyendo las modificaciones que se necesitan del que puse y como lo aplicaste?


----------



## plarenas

la compoente continua se saca con un condensador en serie no lo veo complicado


----------



## papirrin

plarenas dijo:


> la compoente continua se saca con un condensador en serie no lo veo complicado



Una duda...

Si ya tienes el código y sabes como va el circuito, ¿Supongo que ya lo probaste no? ¿Te funciona asi?


Ya inclui el operacional y si yo lo quisiera hacer, mi primer prueba seria asi:



obviamente tomando en cuenta que se prentende sacar un emulador de un sensor inductivo como el de aca:






 estaba cerrando mi compu y vi la imagen que puse, ya se fijaron lo que dice la imagen, la ECM Gatilla   a la caida de voltaje, por lo que ya estoy un 90% seguro que no se necesita sinoidal XD.( pero bueno ya me entretuve XD.)


----------



## plarenas

papirrin dijo:
			
		

> Una duda...
> 
> si ya tienes el codigo y sabes como va el circuito, ¿supongo que ya lo probaste no? ¿te funciona asi?



lo programe y lo revise con un osciloscopio, no lo pude probar con una ECU porque no tengo ya que no me dedico a la mecanica y aunque tuviera una ECU no se donde sacar informacion de los pines  

bueno tengo una bobina inductiva con la que hice pruebas del tipo de señal que sale , tengo un entrenadora con la que puedo probar si me dan como deberian ser las señales podria hacer un programa para que alguien que tenga la ECU pruebe


----------



## papirrin

> lo programe y lo revise con un osciloscopio, no lo pude probar con una ECU porque no tengo ya que no me dedico a la mecanica y aunque tuviera una ECU no se donde sacar informacion de los pines



Ah Ok. yo tampoco tengo ECUs y tampoco me dedico a la mecanica XD.



> bueno tengo una bobina inductiva con la que hice pruebas del tipo de señal que sale , tengo un entrenadora con la que puedo probar si me dan como deberian ser las señales podria hacer un programa para que alguien que tenga la ECU pruebe



¿y tienes el oscilograma de esas pruebas que nos pudieras compartir?,  una cosa que quizas no estamos considerando es que el voltaje quizas no supere los 2V, y como tienes el ultimo diagrama estas considerando 5V, quizas se necesite un divisor de tension o similar.



> genial, igual la señal que tenga que entrar depende de si lleva sensor hall o no.. por eso algunas trabajan con onda cuadrada.. que pic usaste y tenes el codigo? saludos



checa como se detecta un flanco de bajada en el google te puede aclarar algunas dudas, y use en  la simulacion un 16f877A, y el codigo no esta completo solo genera la onda sinoidal.

en una imagen te lo pondria asi:


si no me equivoco la ecu solo checa el punto alto y sabe que el siguiente voltaje si es menor es de bajada, como solo checa dos puntos no importa si es cuadrada, triangular o como sea.

otra manera de para detectar la frecuencia, que yo conozco, es checar cuando el voltaje es 0V, que ahi no importa tampoco si es cuadrada o triangular o como sea, pero a diferencia de la  otra tiene que ser alterna.

P.D. se aceptan donaciones de ecus, de preferencia de chevy pickup modelo 99 o compatible


----------



## torres.electronico

Hola papirrin, con un max232 podws hacer la señal senoidal... 
las señales minimas qie necesitas para arrancar una ecu sin inmo son las señales de leva, cigueñal y a la par, maf/map, sonda lambda y temperatura del refrigerante.... 
Con eso podemos ver respiesta tiempos de inyeccio y en algunos casos ignicion... 
estamos hablando practicsmentw de ecus viejas donde no hay imno... si hay inmobilizador, en algunos casos te deja probar la ecu en estado de emwrgencia (el motor solo levanta hasta 1000-1100rpm ), cosa que es obsoleta para las pruebas por wue no nos permite ver comportamoentos de la salida a inyectores, ignocion,etc...
yo seguoria apostando mas qie nada a un banco dw pruebqs de actuadores (bobinas dis, inyectores,pap,bombas,etc)


----------



## impa1

monte esto de un circuito que me habían pasado pero que no funcionaba bien, lo mejore un poco pero la señal no es tan bonita que digamos.. es una señal 36-1 de aca alguien podría darme una pista de como modificarlo y crear una señal 40-2???





torres.electronico dijo:


> Hola papirrin, con un max232 podws hacer la señal senoidal...
> las señales minimas qie necesitas para arrancar una ecu sin inmo son las señales de leva, cigueñal y a la par, maf/map, sonda lambda y temperatura del refrigerante....
> Con eso podemos ver respiesta tiempos de inyeccio y en algunos casos ignicion...
> estamos hablando practicsmentw de ecus viejas donde no hay imno... si hay inmobilizador, en algunos casos te deja probar la ecu en estado de emwrgencia (el motor solo levanta hasta 1000-1100rpm ), cosa que es obsoleta para las pruebas por wue no nos permite ver comportamoentos de la salida a inyectores, ignocion,etc...
> yo seguoria apostando mas qie nada a un banco dw pruebqs de actuadores (bobinas dis, inyectores,pap,bombas,etc)



que tal torres.electronico, para banquear cualquier ecu actual necesitas desinmovilizarla, yo poseo base de datos para desinmovilizar ecus y antes de reallzar el banqueo siempre desinmovilizo, en la mayoría para poder banquear necesitamos ckp y cmp y de las salidas vemos si tenemos chispa, inyeccion, relays y demas.. de ahi podemos agregar tps, maf, map, etc para poder variar los tiempo de inyeccion y demas.. yo creo que si es importante poder realizar las señales y ademas si logramos un buen proyecto podría aportarles los archivos para que desinmovilizen las ecus antes de banquearlas.. saludos


----------



## papirrin

Es muy probable que no simule bien el livewire, ¿lo probaste en la realidad? y ¿prodrias subir el archivo?


----------



## torres.electronico

impa1 dijo:


> monte esto de un circuito que me habían pasado pero que no funcionaba bien, lo mejore un poco pero la señal no es tan bonita que digamos.. es una señal 36-1 de aca alguien podría darme una pista de como modificarlo y crear una señal 40-2???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> que tal torres.electronico, para banquear cualquier ecu actual necesitas desinmovilizarla, yo poseo base de datos para desinmovilizar ecus y antes de reallzar el banqueo siempre desinmovilizo, en la mayoría para poder banquear necesitamos ckp y cmp y de las salidas vemos si tenemos chispa, inyeccion, relays y demas.. de ahi podemos agregar tps, maf, map, etc para poder variar los tiempo de inyeccion y demas.. yo creo que si es importante poder realizar las señales y ademas si logramos un buen proyecto podría aportarles los archivos para que desinmovilizen las ecus antes de banquearlas.. saludos



1ero que nada, no ed tan fasil como soplar y haccer botella amigazo... se corrwn muchos riesgos... 
yo te soy sincero, estas hablando de desinbolizar, eso tewuiere de grabadora, soldador de aire, pinzas especiales para hacer prog en circuito y quizas en algun caso particular, flashesndo la ecu se puede lograr slgo...el tema ests en que no todos tienen el conocimiento, las herramientas y practica pars meter msno y so rompen, el que pierde es el dueño del vehiculo...
lo lindo seria hacer un inmo universal para acoplar al probador de ecus... ya hay un par de versiones comerciales con esta funcion


----------



## impa1

no lo he probado, recien lo termine.. aca te adjunto el archivo de livewire





torres.electronico dijo:


> 1ero que nada, no ed tan fasil como soplar y haccer botella amigazo... se corrwn muchos riesgos...
> yo te soy sincero, estas hablando de desinbolizar, eso tewuiere de grabadora, soldador de aire, pinzas especiales para hacer prog en circuito y quizas en algun caso particular, flashesndo la ecu se puede lograr slgo...el tema ests en que no todos tienen el conocimiento, las herramientas y practica pars meter msno y so rompen, el que pierde es el dueño del vehiculo...
> lo lindo seria hacer un inmo universal para acoplar al probador de ecus... ya hay un par de versiones comerciales con esta funcion



si lo se, el tema de las herramientas es el unico mas importante pero en el tema de desinmovilziar el que tenga las herramientas le puedo proveer de archivos que estan testeados por numero de soft y hardware de la ecu.. esta interesante eso de emular el inmo.. sabes el nombre de alguna de esas maquinas que vos decis? saludos


----------



## tati4

hola 
intentare subir el proyecto
puse al principio las señales una de ellas llega a 16 Vpp y eso al ralenti pero las volveré a subir  por si ayudan son señales reales y en una de las imágenes podréis apreciar que tiene que haber un sincronismo yo creo que el problema esta en este punto y en las tensiones  y eso no lo consigo
el problema es que me embarque en este proyecto pues tenia unos días de vacaciones pero se han acabado por lo que me cuesta mas seguir con esto pero seguiré  intentándolo en ratos libres


----------



## torres.electronico

Hola impa, yo vi el clone del fullprob USB y es muy bueno... la difwrencia de este, es que tenia un display lcd 16x2 para hacer trabajos sin pc, lo cual lo hace mas portable.... contras? Algunos imno de peugeot y citroen no funcionaban... pero si tenes el lexia solucionado esta parte... el redto me parecio muy funcional.... agarrate con el precio jajaja... pero viendolo desde otro punto de vista, las herramientas de trabajo son buenas inversiones.
saludoa.... llego tarde a laburar


----------



## tati4

hola hora de comer
he revisado el circuito y no lo he montado bien según imagen de proteus lo volveré amontar por cierto imagino que estará pero no encuentro archivo para  el pic podrías mandarme el hex y el programa si esta en basic por si puedo hacer alguna modificación  si me  hiciera falta
La cuestión es que tengo que generar ambas señales y sincronizadas pues de echo había un problema en estos vehículos el cual era que la corona de distribución se desplazaba 0,5 cm y el vehículo no arrancaba
bueno un saludo a todos y ya comentara como va el asunto 
Gracias un foro estupendo


----------



## papirrin

impa1 dijo:


> no lo he probado, recien lo termine.. aca te adjunto el archivo de livewire




En teoria anexo un 40-2, en la simulacion hace un "piquito" extra pero en la realidad no deberia de hacerlo segun yo, quizas necesites probarlo en lo real.



> he revisado el circuito y no lo he montado bien según imagen de proteus lo volveré amontar por cierto imagino que estará pero no encuentro archivo para el pic podrías mandarme el hex y el programa si esta en basic por si puedo hacer alguna modificación si me hiciera falta



si te refieres al esquema de proteus que puse yo, no subi el codigo, ya que lo tenga completo lo subo. esta en etapa de diseño.

si suben algo en fotos o videos de la ecu con alguna explicacion queda mas claro para aquellos electronicos que no tenemos idea de mecanica, creo.


----------



## impa1

genial pipirrin, lo monto y te digo que tal


----------



## papirrin

Me parece que me voy acercando con el analogo, solo me falta variar las frecuencias con el pulsador... XD


----------



## tati4

Hola 
te adjunto imagen de la edc 7 la otra no la tengo a mano pero el motor es el mismo
como te habrás fijado son 18 pulsos y digamos dos espacios hasta que vuelve a empezar 
la de revoluciones y la de distribución 5 pulsos con una diferencia mas evidente y luego dos seguidos, como también habrás podido ver hay una comparación entre las dos que es el sincronismo entre ellas ya que con estas señales la ecu sabe cuando mandar la señal al 
inyector y a cual debe mandársela calculando también el avance según revoluciones 
tampoco es que quiera tanto pero si las señales que e adjuntado pues sin ellas dos la centralita no alimenta los inyectores pues no sabe cual alimentar ni cuando,estas señales son con motor al ralenti


----------



## papirrin

tati4 dijo:


> Hola
> te adjunto imagen de la edc 7 la otra no la tengo a mano pero el motor es el mismo
> como te habrás fijado son 18 pulsos y digamos dos espacios hasta que vuelve a empezar
> la de revoluciones y la de distribución 5 pulsos con una diferencia mas evidente y luego dos seguidos, como también habrás podido ver hay una comparación entre las dos que es el sincronismo entre ellas ya que con estas señales la ecu sabe cuando mandar la señal al
> inyector y a cual debe mandársela calculando también el avance según revoluciones
> tampoco es que quiera tanto pero si las señales que e adjuntado pues sin ellas dos la centralita no alimenta los inyectores pues no sabe cual alimentar ni cuando,estas señales son con motor al ralenti



 pero no son 5 son 7 el de la distribucion, supongo que es de 6 cilindos y el septimo indica la posicion 1 supongo. creo que ya le voy entendiendo XD.

de la ecu que pusiste en la imagen no tienes que controla cada pin? algo asi como un diagrama de conexcion... para darme una idea.


----------



## impa1

espero te sirva el esquema papirrin, lo encontre en un software que tengo, saludos


----------



## papirrin

Tepito Güi jab a problem... XD

Estuve haciendo las dos señales sincronizadas pero por alguna razon el proteus no simula bien las frecuencias, supongo que por tener una PC muy lenta, asi que tendre que armarlo en protoboard pero no tengo suficientes resistencias, asi que en cuanto tenga le continuo...  (se aceptan donaciones de resistencias )

adjunto simulacion del sincronizmo...



*las frecuencias no son las correctas y la del "centro" es la del piston 1 digamos.


----------



## tati4

hola 
con esas dos señales le es suficiente para arrancar aparte de que los otros sensores la mayoría se pueden simular con potenciometros   pues son señales de 0,5 v a 4,5v aproximadamente
respecto a las señales de la distribución se puede decir que son 7 aunque nosotros lo interpretamos como 5+2  es decir una por cilindro y el primero manda dos casi seguidas como identificador 
si necesitas esquemas o pinout te lo puedo facilitar sin problemas bueno pensandolo mejor te lo adjunto ya por si te ayuda 
gracias por tu interés y Felices Fiestas a todos


----------



## impa1

papirrin los esquemas del 36-1 y 40-2 ya estan montados y generan una señal excelente, ahora el tema es generar una señal sincronizada con la misma, cosa que cuando variemos la señal con el potenciometro tambien varíe la señal sincronizada, tenes idea de como poder hacer eso? saludos y gracias por toda la ayuda, la verdad un capo total


----------



## papirrin

> hora el tema es generar una señal sincronizada con la misma, cosa que cuando variemos la señal con el potenciometro tambien varíe la señal sincronizada, tenes idea de como poder hacer eso?



pues creo que si tengo idea, pero como es esa señal, ¿podrias poner una grafica de como seria la sincronizada? ¿es igual 5-2?

es que ya me perdi porque creo que estan hablando de dos ecus diferentes XD.


----------



## impa1

para las señales el sincronismo tiene que estar en estos dientes y cada dos vueltas de cigueñal completando el ciclo completo osea de 720° :

36-1: diente nro 9
60-2: diente nro 15
40-2: diente nro 10

saludos


----------



## papirrin

Pues el 40-2/10 seria algo como el archivo que anexo, tambien saca un pico que no deberia en la simulacion, checalo a ver si te sirve. los anchos del pulso son similares ambos.



En realidad es muy  sencillo cambiarlos, se ponen diodos en los vacios. y se cambian los digitos.. a ver si te sirve esta imagen...



esa seria la del 60-2/15


----------



## tati4

Hola
en los oscilogramas que adjunte están ambas señales  y una de ellas es la comparación de las dos lo de 40+2 etc es para turismos que por norma general (no todos) son de 4 cilindros  por eso he mandado el manual y oscilogramas para ver si me podía explicar bien pues como podrás observar la señal manda 18 pulsos hace un digamos pequeño descanso y repite señal en color azul y la de abajo en rojo es la de la distribución (no me deja adjuntar la otra vez me dice que estos archivos ya están creo que la ultima vez lo denomine nuevo y es pdf ) espero haber sido claro pues a veces das cosas por sentado y no me explico bien pero si puedo aclarar alguna duda dímelo e intentare explicarme mejor 
Un Saludo


----------



## papirrin

bajo el mismo principio del 4017,este seria un 18x3/6+1 digital...



obviamente faltaria la etapa de potencia y convertirla en AC si es un sensor inductivo. y tambien faltaria ajustar la sincronizacion pues no se en que pulso se sincronizan lo puse en el 14 y 16 respectivamente XD.

en fin se puede hacer cualquiera y era la idea que sugeria en el post _#103_


----------



## tati4

podrías poner archivo en otro formato el .lvw no tengo programa para abrirlo
gracias



podrías poner archivo en otro formato el .lvw no tengo programa para abrirlo
el que as puesto lo montare para ver que tal resultado da en la practica
tienes el código en basic para este circuito  que pusistes por estudiarlo

gracias por todo


----------



## papirrin

No tengo el PDFcreator ni similar en esta PC. te pongo la imagen.





> el que as puesto lo montare para ver que tal resultado da en la practica,tienes el código en basic para este circuito que pusistes por estudiarlo



No lo hice en basic, lo hice en C, pero no lo tengo aqui, lo tengo en la compu de la oficina. en cuanto pueda los subo.


----------



## impa1

"En realidad es muy  sencillo cambiarlos, se ponen diodos en los vacios. y se cambian los digitos.. a ver si te sirve esta imagen..."

al parecer no se envió mi ultimo mensaje, los diodos los puedo colocar en cualquier espacio vacíos?

y me di cuenta de otra cosa, si la señal real que le damos a la ecu es esa la computadora no va a reaccionar, son señales muy bajas, porque en la simulacion da una vuelta completa de cigueñal cada 2 segundos mas o menos con el potenciometro al 100 porciento, que podríamos modificar para que la señal aumente y funcione entre las 1000 y 5000rpm??? saludos


----------



## papirrin

> al parecer no se envió mi ultimo mensaje, los diodos los puedo colocar en cualquier espacio vacíos?



a ver si me explico,en la 60/2 son 62 tiempos en total de esos 60 son pulso y los otros 2 no, a esos les llamo vacios, pero como son dos salidas que se juntan y van a un mismo integrado, al estar un pin del 4017 en alto y otro en bajo hace corto, entonces se tiene que poner un diodo en cada uno. 

para variar la frecuencia se modifica el capacitor C2 y la resistencia que esta en el pote R2, busca alguna calculadora para el 555 hay miles. con eso calculas esos valores.

tambien hace falta poner un transistor en ambas salidas como seguidor de tension, para que no se dañen los integrados. y adecuar la amplitud que no se de cuanto voltaje sea, he visto que algunos sensores son de 2V otros de 5V otros de 8V no se si todas las ecus sean iguales.

en fin la idea es que si quieren lo arman en la realidad y si tienen osciloscopio ven si las señales son las correctas en cuanto a frecuencias y tramas, y de ahi acoplarlo a la ECU, de acuerdo a las especificaciones especificas, valga la rebusnancia :


----------



## impa1

genial, igual para el 60/2 es 60 menos dos dientes osea 58 dientes y dos espacios..


----------



## papirrin

no se eso, yo pense que eran 60 "dientes" y dos espacios , si son 58 y 2 vacios entonces hay que cambiar las conexiones.

pero yo me inclinaria que si gustas lo armes en un protboard y vamos modificando/agregando, recuerda que esta en diseño.


----------



## impa1

jajajaja por eso te había colocado 60-2 y en otros comentarios te habían hablado de una señal 20+2 o algo asi, no recuerdo bien


----------



## papirrin

no me quedo claro ¿entonces eso de 60-2 no es un guion separador sino un guion de resta?
¿y es 58 pulsos y 2 Vacios? ¿asi se maneja?


----------



## impa1

claro asi es, al igual que en 40-2 o 36-1, aunque tambien hay señales que son 60+2 o 40+2 que la verdad no las conozco porque aca en argentina son poco comunes vehiculos con esas ruedas dentadas..


----------



## papirrin

Ahhh OK, ya quedo claro... 

lo que si te recomiendo es que no confies mucho en los simuladores con respecto a eso de las frecuencias, ninguno lo hace en tiempo real y muchas veces tienen detalles que no pasa en lo real, desgraciadamente se necesitan armar, por eso estoy detenido con el del PIC.


----------



## impa1

aaaah ok, no hay drama, tomate tu tiempo, si necesitas esquemas o algo me avisas, saludos


----------



## papirrin

Pues ya arme el circuito de proteus con bastante exito...

pongo video de las ondas senoidales, e imagen con la señal de sincronizacion.








puse resistencias de 22K y 10K en lugar de 20K y 10K respectivamente con respecto al diseño.


----------



## impa1

Que crack la verdad la señal se ve bastante linda, las que estoy usando yo no son tan limpias como en las que se ve en tu video, es mejor realizar un pic para este tipo de proyectos? de ser asi podrías generar el codigo para el pic las que hicimos para 36-1 y 60-2? saludos mi hermano


----------



## tati4

Buenos días y felices fiesta
Eres un maquina al final por lo que e visto en el vídeo as gastado un pic podrías adjuntar el esquema definitivo y el hex
muchas gracias




aparte en el diseño anterior entendí que sacabas una señal solo y aquí sacas las dos perfectamente sincronizadas estoy deseando montarlo para probarlo


----------



## Gacsms

Hola. Buendia, me sumo a este proyecto que parece haber tomado un nuevo impetu. Papirri te felicito por el poder de deduccion que tenes y Tati, si, es posible hacerlo en un Pic. De hecho yo estoy queriendo hacer un circuito para adosarlo a un banco probador de ecus.
Quiero pasar unos puntos en claro, para poder avanzar.
La señal a inyectar en la ecu, puede ser cuadrada y de 5 Vcc, en ambos casos (Para el CKP y CMP) Cigueñal y arbol de levas.Vos tenes razon Papirri, no es necesario que la señal sea senoide, por que efectivamente la ecu en su entrada tiena un conformador de pulsos, a si que cualquier señal que ingrese sera acomodada a cuadrada para ser tratada por el micro de la misma.
El termino 60-2 Quiere decir que la rueda fonica del CKP, es 60 menos 2, o sea que tiena 58 dientes y un espacio faltante de 2 dientes.



No me queda claro en como sincrinizan, las dos señale  (CKP y CMP). En que momento se sube la señal del CMP con respecto al CKP, y por ende en donde se baja, por ejemplo para tomar como referencia una rueda fonica de 60-2.
Teniendo esto claro, mi aporte seria, el codigo abierto en ensamblador, con circuito armado en un pic con LCD.


----------



## impa1

estuve hablando con unos locos de buenos aires de itsa y me dijeron que para un probador de ecus mas comunes aca en argentina y no hace falta la sincronizacion, con que inyectemos ckp a la ecu anda genial, y para las que utilizaríamos señal de arbol de levas serían para muy pocas ecus de chrysler, jeep y otras marcas poco usuales en nuestro pais.. saludos Gacsms


----------



## torres.electronico

Una señal es impresondible para imyeccion y la otra para ignicion...


----------



## papirrin

Bueno estos son los avances XD





*en el video al ultimo iba a decir que ya se ve que es alterna, pero se me acabo la memoria de mi celular 

este es el esquema que tengo armado:



en el menu se puede seleccionar los pulsos del CMP y del CKP. optando por onda sinoide o cuadrada.

anexo HEX y diagrama.

cualquier observacion del esquema me lo hacen saber. el archivo esta en proteus 8 y despues hago un video mas completo del funcionamiento.


----------



## Gacsms

Gracias Limpa1. por la aclaracion, pero te comento que un par de ecus que me tocaron revisar, no las pude hacer andar con la señal de ckp unicamente. se necesita de las dos señales para una comprobacion correcta. O si no la ecu entra en modo de emergencia y tenes limitadas las funciones a medir para su reparacion.
Te oregunto Torres.Electronico, si sabes cual señal corresponde a cual?, o sea que señal controla la inyeccion y cual el encendido. 
Gracias muchachos y un ..........FELIZ AÑO......... para todos


----------



## impa1

genial papirrin, me podes hacer recordar que señal era esta? podemos adaptarle un 36-1 y 40-2? saludos


----------



## torres.electronico

Gacsms dijo:


> Gracias Limpa1. por la aclaracion, pero te comento que un par de ecus que me tocaron revisar, no las pude hacer andar con la señal de ckp unicamente. se necesita de las dos señales para una comprobacion correcta. O si no la ecu entra en modo de emergencia y tenes limitadas las funciones a medir para su reparacion.
> Te oregunto Torres.Electronico, si sabes cual señal corresponde a cual?, o sea que señal controla la inyeccion y cual el encendido.
> Gracias muchachos y un ..........FELIZ AÑO......... para todos



Sencillo, sabiendo que un motor de 4tiempos tiene 4ciclos (admi,conpresion,expansion y escape), podemos entender que la señal de cigueñal es para indicar en que posicion esta el piston, lo cual por ende nos indica en que cixlo se puede hacer la ignicion.
Por otro lado, el tiempo de onyeccion esta determinada por carias variables (sensor de temperstura dwl rwfrigerante, sonda lambda en fase caliwnte,sensor de presion absoluta,etc)...pero para que me sirven todos estos datos si no se en que momento los tengo que inyectar en la camara de combustion?? Respuesta sencilla:"sensor de srbolnde levas", ya que este nos indica en que momento esta la apertura u cierre de valvulas en los diferentes ciclos...si esta señal no esta sincronizada con la señal de cigueñal, no tiene manera de contar y por ende saber en que cilindro tenemos punto superior muerto, apertura de valvulas de este etx etc.....


----------



## impa1

torres.electronico dijo:


> Sencillo, sabiendo que un motor de 4tiempos tiene 4ciclos (admi,conpresion,expansion y escape), podemos entender que la señal de cigueñal es para indicar en que posicion esta el piston, lo cual por ende nos indica en que cixlo se puede hacer la ignicion.
> Por otro lado, el tiempo de onyeccion esta determinada por carias variables (sensor de temperstura dwl rwfrigerante, sonda lambda en fase caliwnte,sensor de presion absoluta,etc)...pero para que me sirven todos estos datos si no se en que momento los tengo que inyectar en la camara de combustion?? Respuesta sencilla:"sensor de srbolnde levas", ya que este nos indica en que momento esta la apertura u cierre de valvulas en los diferentes ciclos...si esta señal no esta sincronizada con la señal de cigueñal, no tiene manera de contar y por ende saber en que cilindro tenemos punto superior muerto, apertura de valvulas de este etx etc.....



Yo he probado el simulador de ecus de cea electronica en variuos renault, peugeot, fiat, vw en unas capacitaciones y unicamente le he dado masa del sensor de ckp y señal ckp y la ecu a enviado tranquilamente pulsos de inyeccion y pulsos de encendido.. por eso decía que los de itsa me habían dicho que no hacía falta la señal del arbol de levas..


----------



## torres.electronico

Es que señal de inyeccion te va dar,pero en modo emergrncia comobya comentsron.. osea,no llega a las 1000rpm 



Y justamwnte en bajas rpm,una soldadira fria en un driver no saltaria a la luz problema slguno... por eso lo odeal es una prueba a distontas RPM


----------



## impa1

No, lo he probado hasta 6000 rpm y da los pulsos de inyeccion y encendido, te muestro un video que capture en una capacitacion, tenia fallas en drivers de encendido, la ecu se desinmovilizo para probarla..

VIDEO


----------



## Gacsms

Gracias por la explicacion Torres


----------



## torres.electronico

Interesante dato... que sistema de inyeccion eran? te axordas? Me suena raro,no digo que sea imposible,pero por lo que vi y estudie en su momento, no me cierra tu comentario... estoy desde el tel y no me deja ver el video


----------



## tati4

Hola feliz año a todos
Muchas gracias por todo papirrin he encargado el material por Internet para montarlo cuanto antes y probarlo si me permites un comentario la señal parece perfecta lo único que e visto en el vídeo es que con los pulsadores puedes bajar la frecuencia y en este caso seria al contrario pues la señal que te envié es a unas 700 rpm y el vehículo puede llegar alas 3000 rpm aun que para simular estos sensores creo que es suficiente , imagino que el programa lo as echo en c porque me gustaría estudiarlo pero de momento estoy empezando con el basic 
Lo dicho muchas gracias se nota que eres un experto


----------



## Gacsms

*lguien sabe a cuales marcas correponden una rueda fonica de 60-2, 36-1, 40-2?*


----------



## impa1

Gacsms dijo:


> *lguien sabe a cuales marcas correponden una rueda fonica de 60-2, 36-1, 40-2?*



36-1 ford, vw.. 60-2 algunos fiat y 40-2 ford.. pero generalmente estas son las ruedas dentadas mas universales que hay, se encuentran en bastantes marcas y diversos modelos.. saludos


----------



## papirrin

tati4 dijo:


> Hola feliz año a todos
> Muchas gracias por todo papirrin he encargado el material por Internet para montarlo cuanto antes y probarlo si me permites un comentario la señal parece perfecta lo único que e visto en el vídeo es que con los pulsadores puedes bajar la frecuencia y en este caso seria al contrario pues la señal que te envié es a unas 700 rpm y el vehículo puede llegar alas 3000 rpm aun que para simular estos sensores creo que es suficiente , imagino que el programa lo as echo en c porque me gustaría estudiarlo pero de momento estoy empezando con el basic
> Lo dicho muchas gracias se nota que eres un experto



Pues... se suponia que todavia no esta listo , por eso no he subido el codigo fuente hasta que este mas probado, apenas estoy haciendo pruebas y lo que llevo lo voy mostrando,( no hubieras encargado el material XD), de echo ya no me gusto ese ultimo diseño, y ya tengo otro que va mejor.

en cuanto a las RPM se supone que se van a ajustar con los botones, tambien el numero de pulsos de la CKP y del CMP, y con el nuevo diseño pueden ser cuadrados y sinoidales.

y si el codigo lo tengo en C, y si lo voy a subir pero en cuanto lo tenga ya probado.


----------



## tati4

Buenos días
Me esperare a que le des los últimos retoques ,de todas formas el material no es caro y el pic me servirá  imagino para el diseño y si no para hacer mis pruebas en basic


----------



## papirrin

Bueno pues creo que asi puede funcionar....






anexo diagrama en proteus 8 y codigo en C (CCS)


----------



## Gacsms

impa1 dijo:


> 36-1 ford, vw.. 60-2 algunos fiat y 40-2 ford.. pero generalmente estas son las ruedas dentadas mas universales que hay, se encuentran en bastantes marcas y diversos modelos.. saludos


Gracias por la info.


----------



## Gacsms

Papirrin, esta muy lindo el proyecto, pero tengo dos objeciones contructivas.
1. Vos contas los segmentos de 58 picos de onda como si correspondiera a cada piston yno es asi.
Los 58 picos mas los 2 espacios vacios corresponde a una vuelta del cigueñal (CKP), en donde se movieron los 4 cilindros y cada uno efectuo el tiempo que le corresponde. Ahora se necesita dos vueltas del cigueñal para que se completen los 4 tiempos en todos los cilindros, en ese momento el arbol de levas (CMP) completo una vuelta. O sea dos vuelta de cigueñal le corresponde una vuelta del arbol de levas (CMP). No se si me explico.



Para graficarlo de forma lineal. Supongamos que seteaste, para que se genere 58 dientes y 2 espacios vacios (Rueda fonica de 60-2), que en el diente Nº 12 se genere el pulso de sincronismo del arbol de levas (CMP) el cual informa a la ECU, que el piston Nº 1 esta en PMS (punto muerto superior) y esta haga lo que tiene que hacer y que ste pulso sea cada 4 tiempos del motor. Entonces arrancamos contando 12, se genera el pulso de sincronismo del arbol de levas (CMP), se cuentan 46 dientes (aca se completa los 58), ahora viene los 2 espacios vacios y de aqui se cuentan 58 dientes sin hacer nada y de nuevo los 2 espacios vacios. Aca se acaba de completar los 4 tiempos del motor y los 4 cilindros estan en la misma posicion que cuando se empeso a contal los dientes. Despues de aca empieza el ciclo de nueo o sea se cuenta 12; pulso de sincronismo; 46; 2 vacios y 58. 
Espero que sirva



Otra aclaracion, es que en todos los sistemas que conozco. El sensor de CKP genera onda senoide y el CMP genera ondas cuadrada. Quiero hacer un aporte de informacion, nomas, porque tu proyecto tiene la opcion de cambiar las formas de ondas.


----------



## papirrin

Gacsms dijo:


> Papirrin, esta muy lindo el proyecto, pero tengo dos objeciones contructivas.
> 1. Vos contas los segmentos de 58 picos de onda como si correspondiera a cada piston yno es asi.
> Los 58 picos mas los 2 espacios vacios corresponde a una vuelta del cigueñal (CKP), en donde se movieron los 4 cilindros y cada uno efectuo el tiempo que le corresponde. Ahora se necesita dos vueltas del cigueñal para que se completen los 4 tiempos en todos los cilindros, en ese momento el arbol de levas (CMP) completo una vuelta. O sea dos vuelta de cigueñal le corresponde una vuelta del arbol de levas (CMP). No se si me explico.
> 
> 
> 
> Para graficarlo de forma lineal. Supongamos que seteaste, para que se genere 58 dientes y 2 espacios vacios (Rueda fonica de 60-2), que en el diente Nº 12 se genere el pulso de sincronismo del arbol de levas (CMP) el cual informa a la ECU, que el piston Nº 1 esta en PMS (punto muerto superior) y esta haga lo que tiene que hacer y que ste pulso sea cada 4 tiempos del motor. Entonces arrancamos contando 12, se genera el pulso de sincronismo del arbol de levas (CMP), se cuentan 46 dientes (aca se completa los 58), ahora viene los 2 espacios vacios y de aqui se cuentan 58 dientes sin hacer nada y de nuevo los 2 espacios vacios. Aca se acaba de completar los 4 tiempos del motor y los 4 cilindros estan en la misma posicion que cuando se empeso a contal los dientes. Despues de aca empieza el ciclo de nueo o sea se cuenta 12; pulso de sincronismo; 46; 2 vacios y 58.
> Espero que sirva
> 
> 
> 
> Otra aclaracion, es que en todos los sistemas que conozco. El sensor de CKP genera onda senoide y el CMP genera ondas cuadrada. Quiero hacer un aporte de informacion, nomas, porque tu proyecto tiene la opcion de cambiar las formas de ondas.




Prepare este video a ver si estoy en lo correcto...





y pienso que en cuanto a las objeciones constructivas, creo que de eso se trata, que se den ideas para lograr un proyecto, hay quienes saben de mecanica y hay quienes sabemos algo de electronica y mezclando conocimientos se puede lograr algo practico.


----------



## impa1

ahora si esta excelente papirrin, tene en cuenta que para la sincronizacion siempre vas a tener que dividir la cantidad de dientes por la cantidad de cilindros, a ejemplo una rueda de 60 menos 2 dientes de un motor 6 cilindros sería la sincronizacion en el diente numero 10 ya que 60dientes / 6 cilindros es 10.. y que cada dos ciclos osea dos vueltas de cigueñal va a tirar esa sincronizacion en ese diente.. y asi podes hacer con motores v3 v4 v8 v10 etc... otra cosa es lo de las rpm.. cual es el minimo y el maximo que se puede generar en este simulador? ya que las mismas tienen que estar comprendidas entre 700 y 6000 rpm.. saludos y felicidades por el proyecto que lograste realizar, saludos


----------



## papirrin

> cual es el minimo y el maximo que se puede generar en este simulador? ya que las mismas tienen que estar comprendidas entre 700 y 6000 rpm.. saludos y felicidades por el proyecto que lograste realizar



 no se , estaba pensando en eso pues iba a traducir eso del 247 a Revoluciones... es muy probable que para llegar a las 6000 RPM, se necesite un PIC que corra a mas velocidad como el 18F4550, que va en lugar de 20MHZ hasta  48MHZ.voy a estudiar eso XD.

una cosa importante que se me pasaba aclarar, es que ese circuito se tiene que alimentar con una fuente independiente de la ECU y compartir las tierras (yo use una de LAptop de 19V), pues la tierra del circuito es virtual para lograr la Alterna.
no se si queda clara la idea.



Pregunta, ¿si en la simulacion de 58-2/12 tengo este oscilograma...



que son aprox 41.59mS entre los tiempos, a cuantas RPM, va el cigueñal?

la frecuencia del CKP en la imagen se ve que son 2.9KHZ, ¿serian 3000RPM? o como se maneja eso, debe haber alguna relacion entre con la distancia que hay del centro del cigueñal y la posicion del sensor ¿no?

o es correcto si calculo:

Hz=1/.04159=24Hz*60=1,442RPM. 

si es correcto ese calculo, esta un poco lejos de llegar a las 6000RPM y debi haber empezado por ahi


----------



## impa1

y mira yo tengo una señal de audio de una rueda 60-2 y el tiempo entre cada ciclo es de 60 milisengudos y esta a 1000rpm constante, y uno a 6000 rpm de ciclo a ciclo tiene 10 milisengudos aproximadamente.. te adjunto los dos archivos y los podes revisar con audacity y haces zoom para ver los tiempos..


----------



## papirrin

eso es lo que no entiendia muy bien...

digamos que en tu ejemplo, que ya lo vi pero con la tarjeta de audio y el osciloscopio, que por cierto se ve espantosa la señal , seria...

en la de 1000RPM. RPM= 1/.06*60=1000RPM
en la de 6000RPM. RPM=1/.01*60=6000RPM

con esa logica estoy mal en mi calculo porque yo tomo dos ciclos, entonces seria:41.6/2=20.8
entonces las RPM=1/.028*60=2884RPM.

tonces para llegar a las 6000RPM loque se necesita es o cambiar a un pic mas veloz, o bajar la resolucion de la senoide.... voy a hacer una prueba dismunuyendo la resolucion... i'll be back XD


----------



## impa1

es espantosa la señal lo se!! jajaja hay que adaptar un trafo de 110 a 12 para que la señal sea apta para la ecu ya que larga creo que 3v por la tarjeta de audio de la pc.. pero sirve para tener una referencia para este proyecto jajaja, nos estamos hablando y si tenes alguna duda en algo nos avisas, saludos


----------



## Gacsms

http://www.convertworld.com/es/frecuencia/Revoluciones+por+minuto.html
puede que esto sirva para los calculos de RPM, Freq, Perido


----------



## papirrin

ya hice la prueba y con el codigo que anexo va de aprox 600RPM a 6000RPM, pero se baja la resolucion de la onda, con ese pic no creo que se pueda tener algo mejor.

cuando tenga un poco de tiempo lo voy a cambiar a BASIC con el pic 18f4550. creo que seria una mejor opcion.


----------



## impa1

genial, che sabes porque proteus no me reconoce un par de transistores?


----------



## papirrin

> genial, che sabes porque proteus no me reconoce un par de transistores?



que transistores?


----------



## impa1

no se si no las reconoce o hay un error en mi software o que.. son estos transistores y unas resistencias variables..

y lo quiero simular pero no pasa nada..


----------



## papirrin

estuve investigando ese error pero no encuentro nada, y a mi nunca me a pasado , no se que te este pasando.


por otro lado, me estuve entreteniendo con este tema, y me parece que una opcion que estaria muy buena seria generar las señales con una tablet y tener la posibilidad de conectarle un PIC18F4550 por USB, y capturar las demas señales de los inyectores o algo asi XD.

aqui un video de lo que hice de prueba.






adjunto el apk para androide, a ver si les funciona XD. (es un ejemplo de una 58+2/12 y utilice una tablet con android 4.1.1)


----------



## impa1

me imagino que esto también serviría en celulares no? no creo que haya diferencia.. como amplificas la señal de salida?
ya intente en dos computadora distintas y me sale el mismo error :| 
probare con otro instalador.. 
muy buen proyecto.. la verdad te pasas cada vez mas!! un abrazo


----------



## papirrin

> me imagino que esto también serviría en celulares no? no creo que haya diferencia.. como amplificas la señal de salida?



 si... sirve tambien para celulares, para amplificar la señal se puede usar casi el mismo circuito del que puse con el pic con unas pocas cosas de menos, o creo que tu me comentaste que pusiste un transformador no?, pero el transformador  creo que distorcioniaria la señal, no estoy  muy seguro de eso. en fin seria cuestion de optar por la mejor.

y yo proponia hacerlo con una tablet, puesto que no todos los celulares tienen la posibilidad de conectarles un pic, porque no tienen el puerto USB OTG los OGTs  y la mayoria de las tablet si tienen.

y de verdad no se que pase con eso del proteus a mi me ha fallado de todo menos de eso XD


----------



## papirrin

Aqui hice un prueba con un celular, y agrege unas funciones adicionales, lo unico es que va a estar limitado a que se tienen que prediseñar la convinaciones.






mañana si tengo un tiempecito hago la prueba con el circuito para acondicionar la señal y subo un video de la prueba.


----------



## impa1

esta genial che.. al final vas a usar el pic 18f4550??? saludos


----------



## papirrin

Estaba pensando en hacer esa version "corta'" para cel y si alguien se anima a probarla y funciona bien seguirle con lo demas. Si no ,no tiene sentido seguirle puesto que no tengo ni tendre una ecu.
Por otro lado no he tenido tiempo para armar el circuito a ver si mañana tengo una chance.
Saludos


----------



## impa1

dale no hay drama, veo si consigo una tablet o algun cel con android porque no me llevo mucho con esos tipos de tecnologias ya que los rompo demasiado rapido  veo si consigo que alguien me preste uno.. de la salida de audio como lo amplifico? vos decime como y lo pruebo.. aca tengo dos ecus tiradas de ford, una EEC-V y una EEC-VI y tengo que reparar una de fiat palio 4sf.ba la termino de arreglar y tengo que banquearla asique de paso utilizo este programa y te cuento mas o menos como salio.. te tiro unos esquemas para que veas.. y si podes terminar el otro proyecto del pic sería genial porque es mas comodo para tenerlo en el laboratorio para el banqueo de las ecus ya que un celular siempre lo necesitas para llamar y hacer cosas asi y muchas veces necesitas banquear la ecu por media hora o una hora para poder comprobar su correcto funcionamiento y te inutiliza el telefono.. ahora si necesito si o si una tablet tendre que comprarme una y ahi se me elevan los costos  saludos..


----------



## papirrin

Te anexo el circuito que estoy probando, mas al rato subo un video y la aplicacion.

su puede usar una fuente de Computadora que tenga +12V y -12V y aprovechar la misma para alimentar la ecu si es de 12V, yo estoy usando la fuente simetrica con tierra virtual.


----------



## papirrin

Aqui pongo video de la prueba...






y aqui el archivo apk y el esquema...

PD. las ondas las hice con el audacity asi que si quieren que agrege algun archivo me lo mandan XD. los hago con el generador a 3000Hz. cualquier duda hago un video como las hago.


----------



## papirrin

creo que me quede solo en el proyecto... y a mi ni me interesa 

bueno aqui hice un video de como crear los archivos...









Video de la prueba...





subo una nueva version , y si alguien instalo la version anterior puede marcar un error al ejecutar esta version pongo como corregirlo.


----------



## torres.electronico

Muy bien laburo papirrin... esta para hacer una interface con el pierto paralelo y emular todos los sensores por software..obviamente.esta parte podria salir desde una placa de sonido usb... sinceramente, muy buen labuto...espero que sepan apreciar tu tiempo y trabajo


----------



## tati4

Hola 
yo sigo esperando material para montar proyecto que subiste de proteus  pero aun no me a llegado material
aquí no hay componentes y los  tengo que pedir por Internet he visto que as echo una aplicación para android tomando como ejemplo el oscilograma que te envíe se ve muy bien pero imagino que habrá que acoplarle unos operacionales pues la amplitud al ralenti si no he visto mal es de 16 Vpp la verdad es que esta es mas vistosa aunque yo pienso montar la primera pues me parece un gran proyecto 
la verdad es que se nota que eres un experto que me recomendarías  pues como te he comentado el material para el primer proyecto lo he pedido y quiero montarlo  pero piensas que este podría dar mejor resultado y si es así se podría aplica a la entrada de los operacionales del primer circuito o habría que hacer alguna modificación e visto esto para acoplar salida audio de pc o movil pero a mi entender solo saca una señal o la otra no las dos a la vez que opinas
gracias por todo


----------



## papirrin

> Muy bien laburo papirrin... esta para hacer una interface con el pierto paralelo y emular todos los sensores por software..obviamente.esta parte podria salir desde una placa de sonido usb... sinceramente, muy buen labuto...espero que sepan apreciar tu tiempo y trabajo



Si, la idea de hacerlo con un tablet androide era esa, ponerle un pic18f4550 y emular los demas sensores.
no entendi muy bien esos de la placa de sonido usb, si son de estas:





no se si funcionen con android, tengo una voy a probar.

y gracias por los comentarios XD.



> yo sigo esperando material para montar proyecto que subiste de proteus pero aun no me a llegado material
> aquí no hay componentes y los tengo que pedir por Internet he visto que as echo una aplicación para android tomando como ejemplo el oscilograma que te envíe se ve muy bien pero imagino que habrá que acoplarle unos operacionales pues la amplitud al ralenti si no he visto mal es de 16 Vpp la verdad es que esta es mas vistosa aunque yo pienso montar la primera pues me parece un gran proyecto



Ok, si te agrada mas el del PIC, yo pienso que si funciona, cualquier cosa que se salga me avisas y lo solucionamos .
el del android si lleva un operacional para ampliar la señal, el diagrama lo puse en uno de los archivos que anexe. no entendi muy bien eso de los 16Vpp



> la verdad es que se nota que eres un experto que me recomendarías pues como te he comentado el material para el primer proyecto lo he pedido y quiero montarlo pero piensas que este podría dar mejor resultado y si es así se podría aplica a la entrada de los operacionales del primer circuito o habría que hacer alguna modificación e visto esto para acoplar salida audio de pc o movil pero a mi entender solo saca una señal o la otra no las dos a la vez que opinas



yo pienso que ambos pueden servir igual, la ventaja de el del androide es que se pueden hacer las ondas al gusto practicamente sin limitaciones, y la posibilidad de manejar y diagnosticar sensores, obviamente si el proyecto avanza XD.

como dije la idea principal era hacerlo con una tableta(android) y empezar con una version mini para un celular(android)


----------



## albertorigel

Excelente esto de generar las señales de CKP y CMP con software. Ya aportaré algo, por ejemplo, más archivos que simulen las ruedas fónicas más usuales.


----------



## papirrin

Ya modifique el programa, que parece ser la Version 1.0 y creo que ultima para celular, aqui pongo el video de como se maneja:





ya le hice todas las pruebas que se me ocurrieron con todos los androide que tengo y no fallo en ninguno.

se me olvido mencionar que para que windows permita cambiar las extensiones .mp3 a .ecu se tiene que configurar el explorador de windows mas o menos asi:http://milaboratoriodepruebas.blogspot.mx/2009/10/como-cambiar-las-extensiones-los.html o ya checan segun la version que tengan de window poniendo en google algo como:"como cambiar extensiones de archivos en window XX"

espero no se me olvide algo mas, y subo el archivo...


----------



## tati4

Hola este parece mas sencillo lo montare  
problema aquí para cualquier componente tienes que pedirlo por Interet y tarda pero estoy deseando montarlo
muchas gracias por todo




hola
lo que quería decir con lo de 16 Vpp es que la señal sube hasta los 8V y luego baja hasta los -8V la de revoluciones según oscilograma y la  de distribución que genera menos impulsos va de 4V  a -4V al ralenti que al acelerar lógicamente sube tensión no se si me explico bien porque en mi cabeza esta claro pero no me distingo por explicarme muy bien comentar también que ambos sensores son iguales es  decir inductivos con una resistencia de 1K aproximadamente
Un Saludo


----------



## papirrin

> lo que quería decir con lo de 16 Vpp es que la señal sube hasta los 8V y luego baja hasta los -8V la de revoluciones según oscilograma y la de distribución que genera menos impulsos va de 4V a -4V al ralenti que al acelerar lógicamente sube tensión no se si me explico bien


Ya creo que entiendo, si es logico que al incrementar la frecuencia en el sensor inductivo aumente el voltaje, eso no lo considere, voy a intentar simular eso.
Aunque no creo que sea necesario puesto que la ECU si no me equivoco debe tener algunos diodos clamp para limitar el voltaje, pero bueno la intension es hacerlo lo mas realista posible.

en el sensor hall no creo que tenga ese problema ya que es solo estado alto o bajo...




> también que ambos sensores son iguales es decir inductivos con una resistencia de 1K aproximadamente



 aqui hay algo que no queda muy claro, yo no estoy haciendo el programa para una señal exclusiva, sino que se pueda hacer infinitas convinaciones tomando como base que el programa y circuito puede emular tanto el sensor inductivo como el hall.

las convinaciones van a la imaginacion o necesidades de cada fabricante de autos y nosotros las emulamos y diseñamos con el audacity.XD


----------



## albertorigel

Buen día.
Pues ya descargada e instalada la apk. Ahora a conseguir los componentes para armar el circuito amplificador... Para probar en una ECM y hacerla que arranque. En cuanto tenga un avance, aviso a Uds. 
Me parece muy bien tu trabajo, papirrín, muchas gracias.


----------



## impa1

me ausente unos dias por que ando con mucho laburo, te soy sincero papirrin mucho no entendi el esquema para amplificar la señal podrías hacer un esquemita con flechas sobre el circuito para indicarme donde van conectadas al celular y donde van conectadas hacia la ecu? desde ya muchas gracias y un abrazo  saludos



no dije nada!! jajaja pasa que el esquema lo vi a las apuradas pero ya lo entendi bien... aporto otro dato hoy banquee una ecu de fiat palio 1.6 16v con ecu 1ABB.90 y se le asigna una señal de 60-2.. solo como para que vayamos armando una listita y sepamos que señal adjudicarle a cada ecu para despues no volvernos locos al contar los dientes de las ruedas.. saludos


----------



## papirrin

se supone que asi quedaria si se alimenta con una fuente ATX.



creo que las salidas a la ecu, estaban invertidas... eso seria cuestion de implementar algo para identificarlas sin osciloscopio. 

P.D... tengo un monton de frio 





> lo que quería decir con lo de 16 Vpp es que la señal sube hasta los 8V y luego baja hasta los -8V la de revoluciones según oscilograma y la de distribución que genera menos impulsos va de 4V a -4V al ralenti


prepare este video para ver si es esto a lo que te refieres.






si estoy bien despues subo la apk V1.1


----------



## impa1

genial al final cuales son ckp y cmp??? canal izquierdo o derecho?


----------



## impa1

esto me puede llegar a servir para alimentar el circuito? que trafo llevaría?


----------



## papirrin

No, tiene que ser una fuente simetrica como esta:




el trafo segun la red electrica ya sea 220Vac o 110Vac en el primario y el secundario de 12Vac+12Vac con tap central o tambien se llama 12-0-12. y no se necesita mucha corriente yo creo que uno de mas de  200mA aproximadamente esta bien.

tiene dos cables en el primario y tres en el secundario, el de la imagen seria  un 6-0-6 de 500mA





y cuando se diseñe la pista la *CKP*, tiene que estar en el lado derecho:



el *CMP* en el lado IZQ...



y el conector que va al amplificador va de esta manera:


----------



## impa1

genial, despues te cuento como va la cosa..


----------



## solaris8

papirrin, que buen trabajo muy detallado, exelente aporte!!!

pero tengo una duda....no era que no sabias de autos???
o lo  alucine???


----------



## albertorigel

Ya armé el circuito amplificador, en su gabinete y todo listo para probarlo mañana con el osciloscopio. El lunes o martes lo pruebo con alguna ECU del taller. Y comienzo a ver en la semana de otras señales de otras ruedas fónicas... Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

> Ya armé el circuito amplificador, en su gabinete y todo listo para probarlo mañana con el osciloscopio.



Okis, si puedes te agradeceria que pusieras un video.. y cualquier duda o cosa que salga lo comentas antes de ponerlo en la ecu.



> pero tengo una duda....no era que no sabias de autos???
> o lo alucine???


 se lo basico que llevan gasolina y aceite, pero voy aprendiendo con lo que dicen los compañeros XD


----------



## impa1

papirrin, podes hacer una señal hall de onda cuadrada? tendría que ser constante y sin sincronizacion de levas.. me imagino que no hay problema para reproducirla desde la aplicacion.. saludos


----------



## albertorigel

Con la novedad que ya probé ayer todo el montaje, algo me falló en el amplificador, porque nada más sale un canal. Si la señal de CKP es el canal derecho, entonces hay una señal que está invertida, no recuerdo cuál. Hoy reviso y a ver si alcanzo a subir el video. Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

> papirrin, podes hacer una señal hall de onda cuadrada? tendría que ser constante y sin sincronizacion de levas.. me imagino que no hay problema para reproducirla desde la aplicacion.. saludos



yo con la novedad que no logro sacar una señal cuadrada constante sin sincronizacion, el asunto esta creo porque el audio no puede generar señales cuadradas digamos que por mucho tiempo, porque al parecer las hace con armonicas.

entonces creo que vamos a necesitar agregar un diodo al circuito y las señales cuadradas tendran una salida y las sinoidales otra...

hoy hago las pruebas respectivas y subo el video.


----------



## impa1

genial, te pregunte por esa señal ya que hay algunos vehiculos que solo traen un sensor rpm que capta señal hall permanenete sin el faltante de ningun diente.. saludos


----------



## papirrin

impa1 dijo:


> genial, te pregunte por esa señal ya que hay algunos vehiculos que solo traen un sensor rpm que capta señal hall permanenete sin el faltante de ningun diente.. saludos



ok entiendo, ya pude sacar la señal cuadrada continua pero como mencione, tendria dos salidas el amplificador, una salida para señales senoidales y otra para cuadradas, por el momento estoy haciendo pruebas y en cuanto vea que todo esta ok subo el esquema y un video, tan solo es agregar dos resistencias y dos diodos.

estamos en contacto XD


----------



## manolowgarcia

Hola buen dia he estado pendiente de este post ya que estoy muy interesado en el tema desde hace mucho tiemo, les dejo informacion que creo que es muy valiosa sobre un proyecto completo, en ella viene como hacer para grabar las señales y sus circuitos en proteus... Gracias http://repositorio.espe.edu.ec/bitstream/21000/7210/1/T-ESPEL-MAI-0440.pdf


----------



## tati4

Hola, he encontrado este programa que creo puede ayudar, creo que pusieron aquí el enlace 
pero pongo el programa así creo que es mas facil


----------



## albertorigel

Ese programa, el CrakWheelPulser, genera onda sinoidal para el crank y cuadrada para el cam por defecto y hay que sincronizarlas, podría servir, pero no para todos los casos, creo yo. En W-7 para correrlo se necesita un dll que anexo, en el zip vienen las instrucciones de cómo acomodarlo. Saludos.


----------



## albertorigel

Aquí está ya intercambiado el archivo, ckp canal derecho, cmp canal izquierdo. Creo que originalmente estaba cambiado. A ver si le atiné...


----------



## manolowgarcia

Dejaré esto por aqui, ojalá y me ayuden a aclararlo ya que estoy interesado en montar mi banco y es un rollo con lo de las señales ckp o cmp, tengo algunos planos que segun la tesis de un ingeniero ya fueron probadas en fisico, mi interes es mucho pero mis conocimientos pocos o nada en lo que respecta a la programacion de pics, me gustaria que me apoyaran a hacer el PCB para montar un simulador de Sensores (dificil para mi) y Actuadores (los mas faciles para mi XD) adjunto unas imagenes de como capturar las señales CKP o CMP y Reproducirlas... El link del proyecto completo esta aqui http://repositorio.espe.edu.ec/bitstream/21000/7211/1/AC-ESPEL-MAI-0440.pdf , pero lo que respecta al tema estas son las imagenes de informacion. Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

¿Y que apoyo solicitas no entendi?  Lo que te puedo anticipar es que si lo quieres hacer con pic debes por lo menos leer este tema para empezar. Y plantea tus dudas en concreto.

Otra duda que tengo es ¿si quieres hacerlo o quieres que te lo hagan?


----------



## albertorigel

Impa 1: ¿todavía está en pie tu propuesta de proporcionar los archivos para desinmovilizar o desbloquear las ecus? A mi me interesan los archivos... Tengo algunos de esos archivos pero no sé si se manejen los mismos vehículos que acá en México.
Papirrín: he estado testeando el programa y las ondas de la apk para android y todo excelente hasta ahí, pero no he podido conectarlo al amplificador, pues como comentaba, nada más me daba una salida y después desvalijaron la camioneta y se perdió el ampli. Voy a volver a armarlo, ya tengo los componentes: a armarlo de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## manolowgarcia

@papirrin lo que pasa es que en este momento estoy instalando proteus para hacer el pcb, no se ni por donde empezar, hoy dedicaré a ver algunos tutoriales, lo que necesito es solo el pcb ya que voy a comenzar por hacer un banco sin ckp o cmp.... Solo quiero recibir las señales de los inyectores, bobinas +-, 4 indicadores, haa y me falta simular los sensores ( en esto tengo algunas dudas, es voltaje regulado de 0 a 5 volts?) pues tengo ya en planos lo anterior solo faltan los sensores, si me pudieran hechar la mano de como comenzar en proteus para hacer la pcb e imprimirla... Gracias @papirrin


----------



## papirrin

> me falta simular los sensores ( en esto tengo algunas dudas, es voltaje regulado de 0 a 5 volts?


la mayoria de los sensores hasta donde se son de tipo resistivo, asi que si puede ser de 0 a5, supongo que depende del fabricante. necesitas un conversor digital a analogo, pero supongo que debes ser mas especifico al referirte a que tipo de sensor quieres emular.



> si me pudieran hechar la mano de como comenzar en proteus para hacer la pcb e imprimirla


eso no es como que en un mensaje se te explique todo el funcionanmiento de proteus, tendras que hacerlo por tu propia cuenta y consultando otros temas.

lo que mas me llama la atencion es que el proyecto que pusiste no tiene el codigo del microcontrolador que no es PIC, es un Atmega, y esta tratado de una manera muy superficial, no se que pretendes hacer con eso.


----------



## albertorigel

Papirrín, Manolowgarcía: el proyecto que comentan que es un tema tesis de una universidad, usa potenciómetros digitales controlados por el Atmega, a lo que entendí. No recuerdo si utiliza conversores, pero yo utilizo lo que te anexo en el adjunto... refiriéndose a sensores analógicos y otros componentes, espero que te sirva el archivo y lo que comento.


----------



## manolowgarcia

Disculpa mi ignorancia pero lo publique por si pudiera ser de utilidad  para la generacion de señales ckp (no se te digo que no entiendo, aunque  ya me comunique con el Ingeniero para que me apoye, aun sigo esperando  la respuesta), lo que intento hacer es fabricar el banco con 2 sensores  TPS, 1 ETC, 1 MAP/BARO, 1 MAF (esto es para la entrada a la ecu). Para  las salidas. bobinas negativas y positivas mas o menos le entiendo, para  los inyectores tambien y los indicadores pues tambien, soy aficionado a  la electronica, no se mucho pero quiero aprender XD. Mi intencion es  hacer algo asi aunque modificando la parte de las bobinas pues me  gustaria que detecten el pulso negativo o positivo.


----------



## papirrin

> usa potenciómetros digitales



un potenciometro digital, es un conversor digital a analogo, osea que una señal digital la convierte en una señal analoga, y hay muchas maneras de hacerlo, como potenciometro digital, PWM y filtro, amplificadores operacionales, directamente conversores como el DAC8001, etc..


----------



## manolowgarcia

No me explique bien o no entendi bien, se puede simular un sensor con un potenciometro digital sin necesidad de programar para manejarlo con una resistencia variable como el de la foto? o no hay necesidad de hacerlo digital...


----------



## papirrin

No no te explicas bien, primero emular y simular no es lo mismo, si lo quieres emular o sea que un potenciometro comun emule que es un sensor map si se puede.

si quieres que ese potenciometro sea digital se requiere algo que lo controle, normalmente un microcontrolador, y ya te respondi que sin programa no sirve de nada.

ahora, el de la foto(la ultima foto que pusiste) no veo que este el diagrama completo, pero supongo que son potenciometros normales (No digitales) y si se puede. alberto ya te puso como se conecta.


----------



## manolowgarcia

Gracias Papirrin, buscare la info en los mensajes de Alberto para verlo... Gracias estamos pendientes


----------



## papirrin

lo acaba de poner :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/995123/


----------



## manolowgarcia

Lo que necesitaba, mil gracias Alberto Mil gracias Papirrin!!!


----------



## albertorigel

manolowgarcia dijo:


> No me explique bien o no entendi bien, se puede simular un sensor con un potenciometro digital sin necesidad de programar para manejarlo con una resistencia variable como el de la foto? o no hay necesidad de hacerlo digital...



 Si lo que quieres es que al final tengas una señal análoga, creo que con la resistencia variable es suficiente, o más fácil cuando menos. A ver qué te comentan.
Saludos.


----------



## impa1

che a todo esto comentaron para aportar por el simulador de ckp y el proyecto ya esta listo sobre eso!! papirrin te informo que lo probe y anda jamon, el tema es que no tengo con que filmar jajaja.. para la señal hall pudiste reformar el amplificador? y para terminar lo de simulador de sensores faltaría un variador de voltaje de 0 a 1v que genere onda sinusoidal permanentemente y varie el ancho de frecuencia para simular lo que sería la entrada de la sonda lambda.. saludos a todos



http://aficionadosalamecanica.com/images-hazlo/lambda-onda.jpg esto sería una lectura correcta de una sonda lambda.. el tema es que tiene que varíar aproximadamente en el ancho de 0.5 a 2 segundos mas o menos.. y este dato no varía mucho en la mayoría de los vehiculos..


----------



## papirrin

> el tema es que no tengo con que filmar j



Y si consigues una camara...XD..

La verdad es que si no aprendo yo, no me llama la atención seguirle en el tema XD. ya aclare que mas o menos se como hacer esos simuladores pero no tengo una ECU para *ver* como funcionan.


----------



## manolowgarcia

Ya estoy montando el simulador de sensores y actuadores para probar algunas ecus que tengo aqui (lo voy a montar en un gabinete antiguo ) ... Papirrin  no nos dejes solos ya que sin las señales pues será en vano.


----------



## manolowgarcia

Estoy  haciendo el pcb en proteus, bueno el esquematico pero no se como pasarla  a pcb para imprimirla y tambien saber si esta bien hecho el  esquematico, es para las bobinas con relay para detectar el pulso  positivo o negativo para que sea mas universal, solo me falta esto para  montar el banco, ya despues checo lo de las señales ckp...me pueden apoyar con revisarlo para saber si esta correcto y pasarlo a pcb para imprimirlo...


----------



## papirrin

dos preguntas:

1.-¿de donde sacaste ese diseño?
2.-¿porque un relay para encender un simple Led?

¿supongo que el relay para que sea auditivo no?

aclaro que no se porque asi, no que este refutando el diseño...


----------



## manolowgarcia

El diseño no es mio, solo lo estoy copiando a proteus por que no se como hacer la pcb, el original es para cuatro bobinas y yo lo quiero de ocho, te adjunto la imagen original...


----------



## papirrin

yo queria saber la fuente, si me supuse que lo habias copiado de algun lado por lo que mencionaste, y me gustaria saber de donde la sacaste porque no le encuentro mucho sentido. como que le falta algo, ¿o tu sabes como se conecta ya en fisico?


----------



## manolowgarcia

Se conecta a los pines de la ecu y el led encendido indica su buen funcionamiento. Algunas ecus traen bobinas negativas y otras positivas.....



lo saque de la tesis mencionada en post anteriores...


----------



## papirrin

> Algunas ecus traen bobinas negativas y otras positivas.....



a ver vamos aclarar una cosa, hablar de bobinas negativas estas hablando de -5V o de 0V, porque es diferente..

o sea la ecu esta normalmente en 5V y cuando activa pasa a 0V, o esta normalmente en 0V cuando activa pasa a -5V... y seria positva si pasa de 0V a 5V.

ahi donde estoy confundido con lo que te refieres a bobinas negativas. si pones la fuente de donde lo sacaste quizas explique como va eso. porque a mi no me cuadra.



Mira este circuito te sirve si normalmente esta en 0V y cuando activa va a 5V, o al revez si normalmente esta en 5V y cuando activa pasa a 0V en este caso en lugar de estar todos apagados estan prendidos y se apaga el que se activa, o sea invertido...



que es el que puso alberto, nada mas que no tiene el rele y no haria el ruidito XD


----------



## manolowgarcia

Esta la informacion completa aqui... en la pagina 61

http://repositorio.espe.edu.ec/bitstream/21000/7210/1/T-ESPEL-MAI-0440.pdf

 BOBINAS
  Las bobinas al igual que los inyectores son manejadas mediante el módulo de control
  de motor, el control de bobinas es realizado por voltajes o tierras digitales, de esta forma se necesitó diseñar un sistema que permita recibir controles ya sea por pulso positivo o por un pulso negativo. Para realizar esto se utilizó transistores 2N3904, que son transistores que pueden manejar voltajes de hasta 40 voltios y una corriente de 200mA, con una frecuencia den transición bastante veloz, 300 MHz. Además se utilizaron relés electrónicos capaces de manejar velocidades rápidas, de esta forma utilizando el transistor se produce el estado de saturación que queremos. El uso del relé es de gran ayuda para lograr el control de bobinados, puesto que de ser un pulso negativo entra de forma directa con el relé y este activa el contacto a tierra, y al ser un pulso positivo entra por el transistor y aterriza el relé provocando de la misma forma que se logre la conmutación a tierra. Para poder emular esa salida y poder evaluarla, se utilizó diodos emisores de luz, con una respectiva resisten cia para este fin, esta serie de pulsos pueden ser positivos o negativos dependiendo el control que el módulo realice hacia las bobinas, para ello se utilizó relés y transistores para poder captar si es señal positiva o negativa y presentar la respuesta en el mismo led.
  A continuación se muestra la figura que representa la construcción de este sistema en la tarjeta


----------



## impa1

mira es asi.. algunas ecus largan el pulso negativo hacia las bobinas que esta alimentada externamente a travez de un relay con 12v para que esta envíe la chispa y etc.. hay otros vehiculos que vienen con un cajetin llamado modulo de encendido.. de la ecu se envían 5v hasta el modulo de encendido y hace el salto de chispa la bobina.. en este caso en el probador tenemos que tener alimentados los led desde 12v con resistencias de 1k y la llegada de pulso de la ecu para que se enciendan y para lo que sería lo de los modulos de encendido hay que colocar una resistencia de 470ohms desde los 5v de la ecu para encender un led que esta colocado a masa y comprobar que estan llegando los 5v al modulo.. lo de los rele, muchos probadores los traen para tener una comprobacion auditiva aparte de lo visual que es el led, al igual que en el pulso de inyeccion..


----------



## papirrin

Ahora si ya entendi de los que se trata...

en realidad no es un pulso negativo en el sentido estricto, o sea son 0v. y pues eso del rele me gusta y no, por un lado se a de oir bonito pero menciona que son reles rapidos asi que hay que conseguirlos, y si se hace como el de alberto queda invertida la visualizacion del encendido si es con pulso negativo, aunque se podria invertir con un alguna especie de jumpers...

bueno esa es mi opinion y si parece que el diagrama que esta en proteus esta bien XD


----------



## impa1

en la rama automotriz es un pulso negativo que cierra un circuito.. somos medio mal hablados pero nos entendemos jajajaja


----------



## papirrin

Bueno no es importante y mientras nos entendamos esta bien, pero como que creo que es mas correcto  usar el termino nivel alto o nivel bajo  y flanco de subida o flanco de bajada en sus respectivos cambios, cuando se habla de señales digitales.

Por otro lado me quede pensando que ya no me gusto eso del rele, por la razon de que si se pretende simular el ckp y cmp a 7000RPM esos reles no van a servir por muy rápidos que sean.   habría que ver ese simulador que hicieron cual era su rango de trabajo


----------



## albertorigel

Buen día. Pues ya volví a armar el amplificador para las señales. Funciona bien, pero creo que hay que cambiar las resistencias de 100k, porque con la fuente de computadora, el máximo voltaje que da es de 2.5 V de pico a pico. ¿Sería mejor cambiar las resistencias por potenciómetros para tener mayor rango?
Otra cosa que estuve observando es que si se había definido que por el canal derecho (R) circularía la señal del CKP, pues entonces me parece que la señal S60-2C12 también tiene las señales cambiadas (o sea R:CMP Y L:CKP) que finalmente pues no hay problema pues nada más se cambian los plugs o los canales y ya. 
Otro detalle es que en la apk del celular, en la configuración, el botón deslizante que controla el CKP, está moviendo al canal izquierdo, o sea, se le cambia el letrero o cambiamos las señales de canal. O nada, lo dejamos como está y con el osciloscopio revisamos señales y cambiamos lo que se necesite, sin mover ya nada. En fin, ojalá sirva de algo mis comentarios y que no me haya equivocado. No pude tomar video, en estos días hago eso. Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

> Funciona bien, pero creo que hay que cambiar las resistencias de 100k, porque con la fuente de computadora, el máximo voltaje que da es de 2.5 V de pico a pico. ¿Sería mejor cambiar las resistencias por potenciómetros para tener mayor rango?



pues si seria mejor poner unos Trimpot multivueltas para ajustar la ganacia.



> Otra cosa que estuve observando es que si se había definido que por el canal derecho (R) circularía la señal del CKP, pues entonces me parece que la señal S60-2C12 también tiene las señales cambiadas (o sea R:CMP Y L:CKP) que finalmente pues no hay problema pues nada más se cambian los plugs o los canales y ya.
> Otro detalle es que en la apk del celular, en la configuración, el botón deslizante que controla el CKP, está moviendo al canal izquierdo, o sea, se le cambia el letrero o cambiamos las señales de canal. O nada, lo dejamos como está y con el osciloscopio revisamos señales y cambiamos lo que se necesite, sin mover ya nada. En fin, ojalá sirva de algo mis comentarios y que no me haya equivocado. No pude tomar video, en estos días hago eso


si ahi me hice pelotas con el CKP, y el CMP. pero si es justamente diseñar la onda en el audacity como corresponda en lo real...

es por eso que me agradaria verlo funcionando en lo real para ver los errores...


----------



## manolowgarcia

Hola buen dia a todos, ya estoy terminando la fase de las entradas y salidas de voltajes (simular los sensores, inyectores y luces de servicio) ya estubiera terminado de no ser por que se me ocurrio meter el proyecto en una caja de acero inoxidable y es un rollo pues las brocas comunes para hierro se queman... vi el soft CrankWheelPulser posteado aqui tambien tengo una tornamesa de DJ Hercules RMX con la que puedo manejar el la duracion del sonido haciendo un loop y hacelerar las revoluciones... ¿El CrankWheelPulser ya trae el el ckp y cmp sincronizados? o se debe hacer algo mas? ¿en el manual de servicio de un vehiculo espesifico trae la informacion de los dientes? Gracias!!!


----------



## albertorigel

Manolowgarcia: El crankwheelpulser, trae la opción de generar la señal de la rueda del cigüeñal o de generar las dos señales sincronizadas, uno mismo define los parámetros. En los manuales de servicio para reparación de motor no he visto la información de los dientes de esa rueda dentada o reluctor como también le llaman, ojalá que alguien me desmienta, por que lo que estamos mencionando no es algo indispensable cuando estás reparando un motor. Una opción sería darse a la tarea de buscar algún catálogo con esa información, pero faltaría la del árbol de levas. Creo que lo más práctico sería tomar las señales de autos comunes en la región y ya de ahí generarlas. Saludos.


----------



## impa1

al parecer mi mensaje no se publico, ayer intente banquear una ecu de fiat palio, marca magnetti marelli, modelo iaw 4sf.ba el tema es que de la salida del amplificador operacional tengo 2.7v y la ecu no arranca, aclaro que la computadora esta desinmovilizada y funcionando en motor, unicamente la saque para banquear y probar con la aplicacion de android el tema de los pulsos de inyeccion y encendido.. para que arranque la ecu en la mayoría de los casos necesita una tension de por lo menos 5v para el ckp y el cmp.. a mi gusto es lo unico que hay que variar.. perdon pero no he podido filmar el banqueo, en cuanto a la aplicacion labura bien.. y a la parte estetica a futuro habría que ponerle un velocimetro de aguja como el de los vehiculos  saludos


----------



## albertorigel

Ya se comentó eso, Impa 1:


  "  Funciona bien, pero creo que hay que cambiar las resistencias de 100k, porque con la fuente de computadora, el máximo voltaje que da es de 2.5 V de pico a pico. ¿Sería mejor cambiar las resistencias por potenciómetros para tener mayor rango?

pues si seria mejor poner unos Trimpot multivueltas para ajustar la ganancia."


----------



## impa1

se comento de la tension que largaba pero no de la tension que debía largar.. solo acote para que se tenga en cuenta en la ecu que probe, ya que anteriormente probe con una eec v de ford focus y la ecu arranco con la tension que largaba.. un poco pobre era la señal pero arranco.. lo que si no tengo ni idea es adonde hay que colocar este potenciometro en el circuito para que largue 5v de salida.. saludos


----------



## albertorigel

Impa 1: esos potenciómetros (trimpot) deben ir en lugar de las resistencias de 100k, o sea, deberán ser dos, una por cada canal. Yo no he modificado el circuito.


----------



## impa1

ok, de cuanto tendrían que ser esos trimpot? voy a intentar ver que sale y espero no romper nada jaja sino pruebo con un ampli que tengo aca en casa

PD: Papirrin estas vivo?

saludos


----------



## albertorigel

Pues no sé si de 50K ó 100K. Le voy a probar con 100K en cada canal. A ver qué opina Papirrín.
Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

hay algo raro que no logro entender...

asi como esta el operacional con R1,R4 de 10K y R2,R5 de 100K deberia tener una ganacia de 11, osea que si el voltaje maximo de salida del androide es de 1Vpp la salida del amplificador seria de 11Vpp, no entiendo porque les da como maximo 2.5v en teoria la salida del androide seria 22mVpp...¿si le estan subiendo el volumen a todo al androide, osea con las teclas de volumen fisicas?

y para aumentar la ganancia el que se tiene que cambiar es la resistencia de 10K por un pote de 10K., en cuanto sea menor esa resistencia mayor sera la ganancia.

suban una foto por lo menos no?, no sean malas gentes...


----------



## albertorigel

Papirrín: O.K. Es que no sale 1V del android, sale menos, no recuerdo  cuánto, con el volumen al máximo. Entonces cambio esas resistencias por  los trimpot, muchas gracias. Fotos sí puedo subir fácilmente. 

Aquí anexo el archivo con los canales: CKP en el derecho, CMP en el izquierdo, como se definió en un principio. Estaban cambiados.
Edito: creo que estoy mal, ya con calma y con el osciloscopio,  veo que los archivos S40-2_C12 y S60-2_C12 están bien los canales, el que no está correcto es el S18-3_S16-1. Qué pena, una disculpa, favor de corroborar. Yo por contribuir y la estaba regando. Favor de revisar...
El control de volumen de la apk, sí está correcto, las prisas, la falta de pericia, no sé,

Señales de la apk a máximo volumen, en la aplicación y en el celular...
Voltaje: 333 mV.


----------



## albertorigel

Salida de la apk, señal S40-2_12 está O.K. Anexo la captura de pantalla.

Igualmente los canales están correctos en la S60-2_C12. Anexo pantallazo.

El que parece que sí tiene cambiados los canales, es la señal S18-3_S16-1. También anexo captura de pantalla. Le revisan, por favor, para no seguir regándola.

Lo que quedaría pendiente es cambiar los canales de la señal S18, si de verdad están al revés y agregar al amplificador los potenciómetros. Eso último lo hago el fin de semana y ya anexaré los resultados. Reitero mi disculpa

Entonces las señales que yo subí, con terminación A, están incorrectas. Ésas Sí están cambiadas en los canales, a como se habían definido en un principio. NO las tomen en cuenta. Una disculpa a todos...Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

pues segun veo si tienes 380mA de salida en tu androide, eso multiplicado por 11 son 4.1V de salida del operacional con la res de 10K y 100K....  asi que la Resistencia de 10K si debe ser menor.

y algo anda raro, o tu osciloscopio esta mal o tu androide esta mal, porque mete muchisimo ruido, en los que tengo no es tanto.

por otro lado he estado trabajando un poco con la tablet y el 18f4550 aqui pongo una imagen de lo que van a ser las señales de los pulsos de los pistones que emite la ecu.(yo estoy inyectando pulsos aleatorios con un generador de funciones)


----------



## albertorigel

El ruido que mete es por una de las puntas de prueba, que es muy corriente, baratita, pues, la que conecto en el canal dos. De todos modos, pues voy a calibrarlo. Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

Que opinan ¿se ve bonis?XD...


----------



## impa1

"por otro lado he estado trabajando un poco con la tablet y el 18f4550 aqui pongo una imagen de lo que van a ser las señales de los pulsos de los pistones que emite la ecu.(yo estoy inyectando pulsos aleatorios con un generador de funciones)[/QUOTE]"

sería como un generador de pulsos?? 

PD: se ve muy buena la actualizacion que estas haciendo, el velocimetro es de adorno verdad? saludos


----------



## papirrin

> sería como un generador de pulsos??



No, ese va a detectar los pulsos de los inyectores o de las bujias... no se, todavia no estudio bien como va a estar porque todavia no me queda muy claro que pulsos envia la ecu...



> se ve muy buena la actualizacion que estas haciendo, el velocimetro es de adorno verdad?



Creo que no, hasta donde tengo entendido alguna ecus reciben los pulsos del velocimetro, no tengo idea para que pero mi auto asi es, sin el velocimetro hace cosas raras mi auto... tengo entendido que los odometros tiene un sensor hall.

tengo pensado generar todas las señales posibles.... pero como no se bien va poco a poco no es facil XD
mmm: no se como me gustaria que alguien de guadalajara participara en el tema y me mandara una ecu que tuviera de sobra para hacer mis pruebas )

¿cual se ve mejor para los instrumentos?


----------



## impa1

esta buena la idea, lo ideal de lo del velocimetro sería para hacer funcionar las agujas de los tableros de los vehiculos.. en cuanto a lo que es el probador de ecus y las señales que larga la ecu no es relevante

lo del receptor de señales lo interesante y mas estetico sería hacer un dibujo con 4 inyectores como este: http://www.suzukituning.com/General/VialleLPi/Pictures/image020.gif que es lo mas bonito que encontre  y el dibujo de dos bujías, representando a las bobinas http://p1.pkcdn.com/bujia_382585.jpg tambien es lo mas bonito que encontre  jajaja y que se enciendan o se prenda una lucesita o  hagan una chispa por ejemplo para las bobinas etc.. demostrando que esta funcionando.. 

aunque tambien es interesante ver la grafica de las señales que larga la ecu en cuanto a inyeccion y encendido y es un muy buen punto y una muy buena herramienta 

otras señales que podes recibir desde la ecu son: luz del check engine: http://www.aa1car.com/library/check_engine_lights.jpg que se activa por envío de masa desde la ecu, rele principal y el rele de la bomba de combustible que son las principales..

en cuanto a lo de si manejarlo con aguja o con la barra yo creo que lo mas conveniente es moverlo desde la aguja y que en un pequeño cuadro se muestre el valor numerico exacto al que estamos generando la señal.. 

otra idea sería agregar un cuadro de opciones con distintos tipos de aceleracion para probar si hay cortes de pulsos de inyeccion y encendido al acelerar el vehiculo, por ejemplo aceleracion 1: de 900 a 2000 rpm, aceleracion 2: de 900 a 3000 rpm, aceleracion 3: de 900 a 3500 rpm, aceleracion 4: de 900 a 4500 rpm y aceleracion 5 de 900 a 6000 rpm.. es solo una idea ya que sería muy util..

espero te sirvan algo estas ideas


----------



## papirrin

voy a terminar haciendo un juego de video 






creo que le sigo la proxima semana que voy a salir este fin... y claro que acepto el donativo en aras de la ciencia XD.


----------



## impa1

esta buenisimo ahora ponele graficas y muchos autos de carreras jaja la verdad quedo diez puntos, mucho no entendi lo  no creo que sea un donativo porque cobra y seguro este jaja consegui un contacto en colima y te lo envía por paquetaría a cobrar por 6 dolares y tiene demasiadas ecus segun el.. si queres te paso el numero por contacto..  un abrazo y pasa un lindo fin de semana,


----------



## papirrin

> consegui un contacto en colima y te lo envía por paquetaría a cobrar por 6 dolares y tiene demasiadas ecus segun el



¿a que te refieres? ¿me la venderia o nada mas los 6 dolares?,si es vendida pues como que no me interesa mucho esto casi lo hago por pasatiempo XD.


----------



## manolowgarcia

No he podido terminar el banco pero sigo pendiente de las señales ckp... te anexo una imagen de un probador de ecus para que te des una idea de el diseño de los sensores y actuadores. Trae una interfaz.


----------



## impa1

el de cea electronica tambien es muy parecido.. no se si ya lo había compartido pero lo dejo aca para que vean http://www.mediafire.com/watch/0b3r7fh1q2ucau8/Untitled.mp4

saludos


----------



## albertorigel

Anexo captura de pantalla con el voltaje que maneja el amplificador, ya con los trimpot instalados.


----------



## albertorigel

Impa1: 380 mV, aprox., los trimpot de 10k. En la página 14, está lo que te comento. Se cambiaron R1 y R4 por los trimpot.


No sé qué les parezca este circuito para capturar las señales de ckp y cmp para la computadora...Espero comentarios... Sería como para ahorrarse generar en audacity, o si no se tiene osciloscopio, en fin, a ver qué comentarios salen... Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

Por lo que te entiendo y entiendo de ese circuito no te sirve.

ese circuito "hace lo mismo" que el que puse con el operacional, pero es para enviar desde un programa de PC a la ECU, y lo que te entiendo que quieres es tomar la señal de los sensores y visualizarlas en un PC como lo harias con un osciloscipio ¿no? o ¿entendi mal que es lo que buscas?


----------



## albertorigel

Papirrín: sí, la idea es tomar las señales y verlas/reproducirlas como con un osciloscopio y usarlas después para excitar la pcm. ¿serviría de esa forma? Digo, para quien no tuviera un osciloscopio. Ese circuito salió del programa CRANKWHEEL, que comentábamos anteriormente.
No sé si viste el post donde te comento de la pcm que tengo y de las que puedo conseguir. Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

> sí, la idea es tomar las señales y verlas/reproducirlas como con un osciloscopio y usarlas después para excitar la pcm. ¿serviría de esa forma? Digo, para quien no tuviera un osciloscopio. Ese circuito salió del programa CRANKWHEEL, que comentábamos anteriormente.



 yo no creo que sirva asi...

confirmame si te entiendo bien, tu quieres prender el auto y poner unas sondas en los sensores, y pasarlo al pc y grabarlo con algun grabador de musica y despues reproducirlo con el crankwheel o programa similar?

si estoy bien, una mejor alternativa seria buscar en internet unas puntas para osciloscopio de pc, similar a este:





(obviamente ese no lo he probado pero puede que funcione y se necesitarian dos iguales para los dos canales).



> No sé si viste el post donde te comento de la pcm que tengo y de las que puedo conseguir. Saludos.


no se a que mensaje te refieres.


----------



## albertorigel

albertorigel dijo:
			
		

> Estoy acá en Guadalajara, ¿A dónde te llevo la ecu? Es donada, es de chevrolet 90 TBI, no la he banquedo para ver si sirve, me pueden prestar alguna que sí sirva, pero esa sería prestada, como te comento y se puede regresar hasta que la vayan a necesitar, o sea, se puede usar durante semanas o meses. Está quedando muy bien la máscara de la apk.
> Saludos.



Ése es el mensaje que había posteado.
Saludos.



" yo no creo que sirva asi...

confirmame si te entiendo bien, tu quieres prender el auto y poner unas sondas en los sensores, y pasarlo al pc y grabarlo con algun grabador de musica y despues reproducirlo con el crankwheel o programa similar?"

Sí, efectivamente reproducirlo con el crankwheel o el ecuwave... Entonces, pues no sería opción...Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

> albertorigel dijo:  Ver Mensaje
> Estoy acá en Guadalajara, ¿A dónde te llevo la ecu? Es donada, es de chevrolet 90 TBI, no la he banquedo para ver si sirve, me pueden prestar alguna que sí sirva, pero esa sería prestada, como te comento y se puede regresar hasta que la vayan a necesitar, o sea, se puede usar durante semanas o meses. Está quedando muy bien la máscara de la apk.
> Saludos.
> Ése es el mensaje que había posteado.
> Saludos.


Oh, si lo vi, pero no estoy seguro de como hacerle, miren yo si estoy interesado en hacer el simulador, yo vivo en Dolores Hidalgo Gto, y no tengo en inconveniente en pagar el envio y el regreso de cualquier ecu que nos pueda servir para seguir el proyecto, una opcion seria mandarla a ocurre por cobrar en estafeta que es la que llega aca y la regreso por el mismo medio.

Yo por lo pronto estoy haciendo el programa de la ecuwave en base a la informacion que me van proporcionando, en esta semana estaba haciendo las señales de los inyectores y bujias mediante en forma de osciloscopio pero no me agrado mucho puesto que la tablet no es lo suficientemente rapida para procesar la informacion de una manera descente, lo de los dibujitos de las bujias y de los inyectores no me agrada mucho puesto que parece como de preescolar, y estoy intentado que se visualice con unos iconos de leds que se ven descentes en cuanto lo tenga subo un video para que me den su opinion XD

saludos


----------



## impa1

ok papirrin, vas a hacer el receptor de las señales de inyectores y bobinas en la tablet o vas a hacer un tipo de generador de señales?


----------



## papirrin

> ok papirrin, vas a hacer el receptor de las señales de inyectores y bobinas en la tablet o vas a hacer un tipo de generador de señales?



mi intencion es hacer el receptor de señales en la tablet como las que aparecen aqui:

Ver el archivo adjunto 125197
(las bujias y los inyectores excepto que yo utilizare leds en lugar de los dibujitos de preescolar)

habia pensado hacer la simulacion completa tipo esto:




pero a posteriori. porque esta complejo.

para mi eso es lo mas dificil, despues ir agreagando las demás funciones, como el TPS, MAP, que esas son relativamente faciles.


----------



## impa1

claro es como el que te pase yo de cea electronica, que te da el tiempo de inyeccio y el tiempo de chispa en tiempo real..



no se que onda le puse el trimpot y me larga -3.5v los dos canales..


----------



## papirrin

> claro es como el que te pase yo de cea electronica, que te da el tiempo de inyeccio y el tiempo de chispa en tiempo real..


 eso de tiempo real tengo mis dudas pero es posible dependiendo del hardware que utilizaron y el puerto si fue paralelo o USB (si fue USB es dificil que sea en tiempo real) y si la intención es hacerlo como esos.



> no se que onda le puse el trimpot y me larga -3.5v los dos canales..


si te esta dando valores negativos esta mal conectado el operacional.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola bueno yo lo que puedo aportar ., es que yo uso una placa de audio por USB en mi compu .,  y no he tenido problemas para medir dentro del motor .,  y auto en nada​ aca subo los programas que uso con esa USB .,​ hay un generador de señales con distintas formas y rampas., para crear señales que obiamente salen ., por la salida de auriculares​ en el generador hay una muestra de ruido rosa .wav .,  si colocan alli el archivo generado por ustedes aparece en la lista de señales a reproducir​ son todos ejecutables y no nesesitan instalacion​


----------



## impa1

no puedo abrir ningun archivo... me tira error al intentar abrir cualquiera..


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





impa1 dijo:


> no puedo abrir ningun archivo... me tira error al intentar abrir cualquiera..


 son .EXE., o sea ejecutables ., ¿¿¿¿ que tipo de error te larga la maquina ????​ porfi ., dame mas detalles ., amigo coterraneo ., esos andan si o si​ y un pedido a todos los que estan en el post ​ papirrin nesesita ., que le muestren como esto funciona., ¡¡¡¡¡¡ porque se lo explico muchas veces !!!! ., que no tiene como probar​ no le cuesta nada grabar un video con el celu o la cam de la compu ., si no tiene canal de youtube ., compriman el video en un .RAR y lo suben al foro (nada de enlaces externos)​ les a pedido ., por favor varias veces que al menos le suban !!!! una foto ¡¡¡¡​ lamantablemente yo no puedo ayudarlo .,(aunque tengo las herramientas) ., no me dedico a eso y cuando tuve oportunidad de usarlas ., no estaba este post​ mi vehiculo es una chevrolet apache 1960 .,que lo unico electronico que posee ., !!!! es la radio AM ¡¡¡¡​ bueno espero seguir ayudando en lo que pueda .,


----------



## albertorigel

Impa1: los programas aportados por Locodelafonola, abren en WXP...Por si te sirve de algo saberlo... En W7, tengo también problemas para abrirlos, no funciona la compatibilidad de programas, pero lo abro en una máquina con XP y sí funcionan, no he visto más, pero sí los abre en XP. Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





albertorigel dijo:


> Impa1: los programas aportados por Locodelafonola, abren en WXP...Por si te sirve de algo saberlo... En W7, tengo también problemas para abrirlos, no funciona la compatibilidad de programas, pero lo abro en una máquina con XP y sí funionan, no he visto más, pero sí los abre en XP. Saludos.


 bueno de hecho no son para WXP ., sino para W7 32b ., los problemas los tienen en sus maquinas ., tal vez los bloquee el antivirus​ los uso cotidianamente en dos maquinas que funciona con W7 .,​ pero si no ponen el error jamas les voy a poder decir lo que esta mal​


----------



## albertorigel

Locodelafonola: Tengo W7 64bits. En la tarde los corro en una máquina que tiene W7 de 32b. Ya lo coloqué como excepción en el antivirus y sale esto:


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





albertorigel dijo:


> Locodelafonola: Tengo W7 64bits. En la tarde los corro en una máquina que tiene W7 de 32b. Ya lo coloqué como excepción en el antivirus y sale esto:


 como ya lo dije mas arriba., es en W7 32b., proba con la compatibilida de progamas ., en las propiedades del .EXE., pero creo que no va a funcionar


----------



## impa1

entonces no me va a funcionar  jaja 
locodelafonola sos de mendoza? yo tambien, de lujan de cuyo


----------



## papirrin

al ultimo me decidi por el analizador logico...






ahi va, ahi va...


----------



## impa1

ME ENCANTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA        

la protoboard la voy a tirar por la ventana jaja mi hermano me va a hacer la placa para el amplificador porque he tenido poco tiempo con el laburo para ponerme a ver porque largaba voltaje negativo en los dos canales.. 

me gusta mucho la idea de graficar la señal.. como es la comunicacion? desde la ecu a la pc y la pc a la tablet o por bluethoot o algo asi?

un saludo


----------



## papirrin

> como es la comunicacion? desde la ecu a la pc y la pc a la tablet o por bluethoot o algo asi?



de la ecu al pic18f4550 y el pic184550 a la tablet via USB... XD (Sin PC)


----------



## impa1

se puede hacer eso??? jajaja que desactualizado que estoy Dios mio..


----------



## papirrin

> se puede hacer eso??? jajaja que desactualizado que estoy Dios mio..



Si, si se  puede XD


*Pregunta:*
mi coche tiene esta bobina que le llegan cuatro cables...(un negro y tres rosas).





le voy a meter el analizador logico de la tablet a ver si no quemo algo , pero me surgio la duda ¿si un cable es para cada bujia?¿y que voltaje se supone que tendrian que tener 5V, 12V u otro?
es una pickup chevy mod 99, pero no encuentro el diagrama.
(hablo del conector del lado derecho no de los que van a las bujias, para no confundirnos)

Un video de lo que llevo XD
Exu:


----------



## impa1

En algunas bobinas tenes: alimentadas con 12v toma la masa a travez del chasis de la propia bobina y dos señales negativas (una señal para los cilindros 1 y 4 y otra para los cilindros 2 y 3) que vienen de la ecu que hacen el salto de chispa y en otras bobinas de cuatro pines tenes 12v, masa permanente y dos señales que irrumpen el primario para que haga el salto de chispa en el secundario de la bobina.. 

y hay bobinas que traen el modulo de encendido incorporado y en ese tipo de bobinas la unidad de control no le envía una señal negativa sino que le envía 5v..

y el volataje de salida de la bobina son como 30000v generalmente con un consumo de 1 a 2 amperes

este es tu vehiculo? 






tendrías que ver que ecu trae y te consigo los esquemas al toque


----------



## papirrin

Si, como esa es mi chevy. Mañana te doy algun numero que tenga la ecu porque no se ni donde la tiene XD. (Supongo que en los costados inferiores dentro de la cabina)

Con respecto a lo de la bobina, ¿entonces encienden 1y4 y 2y3 al mismo tiempo aunque no le toque encender con el combustible?


----------



## impa1

es asi mas o menos la ecu.. 






generalmente en los chevy la ecu esta debajo de los plasticos que estan a los pies del acompañante al costado derecho.. 

con respecto a lo de la chispa tenes dos sistemas de inyeccion mas comunes.. semisecuencial: salto de chispa para el 1 - 4 y 2 - 3 cuando el piston esta arriba en un cilindro va a explotar y en el otro se pierde la chispa y asi con los demas cilindros hasta completar el ciclo con los 4 cilindros..
y en el secuencial cuando el piston esta arriba explota el cilindro.. 1 - 3 - 4 - 2 que es el orden de encendido para un sistema de cuatro cilindros en el cual no hay chispa perdida ni nada.. en el dibujo que subiste anteriormente se explica perfectamente esto..

saludos


----------



## papirrin

Ok me queda muy claro, no sabia eso del semisecuencial  y ni me lo imaginaba. XD entonces a primera hora busco la ecu 
Gracias....


----------



## torres.electronico

El corsa tiene encendido DIS,esta bien lobque te comenta dobre las señales, pero cuidado que las dos señales de disparo salen de un driver y si es muy baja impedancia la interface que hagas, podes quemar la salida... tendrias que ver alguna manera de desacoplar sin hacer correr riesgo la ecu... excelente trabajo papirrin!


----------



## albertorigel

Papirrín: aquí está el acomodo de la alimentación para la bobina:







Y no creo necesario conectar la bobina al circuito de los micros, creo que con que se detecten las señales de salida de la pcm para la bobina es suficiente. Eso porque la bobina puede tener picos de voltaje. O no sé cuál sea la intención, si lo que se desea es banquear la computadora. Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

Uy dos minutos menos y me hubieras ahorrado la desarmada para ver la ecu...esta es mi ecu:




> Y no creo necesario conectar la bobina al circuito de los micros, creo que con que se detecten las señales de salida de la pcm para la bobina es suficiente. Eso porque la bobina puede tener picos de voltaje. O no sé cuál sea la intención, si lo que se desea es banquear la computadora. Saludos.



no te entendi muy bien... 

de la ecu salen las señales a la bobina no? esas son las que quiero que se puedan analizar con la tablet, las salidas de la bobina a las bujias no, puesto que es muy riegoso por el alto voltaje.

aunque si tenia pensado poner un generador de pulsos para tambien verificar que sirva la bobina como en el video que pusiste pero con unas bujias reales porque lo que puso el del video no tengo idea de que sea.


----------



## albertorigel

Para probar las bobinas, normalitas, dis o cop, utilizo otro circuito. Que si gustan lo puedo compartir... Pero creo que se sale del tema que estamos tratando... No sé qué opinen. Que en la práctica, pues desconectas arnés, alimentas y puenteas para simular. El probador es para hacer trabajar la bobina a distintas velocidades, fuera del vehículo y no afectar catalizador y descartar otras fallas, nada más. Esa computadora también la trae el chevy pop mexicano.


----------



## papirrin

> Para probar las bobinas, normalitas, dis o cop, utilizo otro circuito. Que si gustan lo puedo compartir



Pues a mi si me interesa, segun yo es un simple generador de pulso que incluso con un 555 y unos transistores se puede no?

algo asi:


----------



## albertorigel

"Pues a mi si me interesa, segun yo es un simple generador de pulso que incluso con un 555 y unos transistores se puede no?"
Pues sí, es con el 555, utilizo uno para bobinas con transistor.
Y otro que tiene un módulo de chevrolet para bobinas sin transistor...
Las dos cosas en la misma caja y ya funcionando el circuito... Nada más con un interruptor para trabajar con bobina con y sin transistor. Papirrín: Muy posiblemente el circuito que nos muestras, funcione mejor que el que tengo ya funcionando.



"no te entendi muy bien...

de la ecu salen las señales a la bobina no? esas son las que quiero que se puedan analizar con la tablet, las salidas de la bobina a las bujias no, puesto que es muy riegoso por el alto voltaje.

aunque si tenia pensado poner un generador de pulsos para tambien verificar que sirva la bobina como en el video que pusiste pero con unas bujias reales porque lo que puso el del video no tengo idea de que sea."
Así es, me refiero a tomar las señales que salen de la ECU, lo que pone en el video el amigo, es simplemente un entrehierro, en lugar de bujías, lo único es que puede variar bastante la abertura y que se puede poner esa herramienta, directamente en el vehículo, para cuestiones de visualización, solo eso. A lo mejor me equivoqué en la apreciación, a la hora que pusiste la bobina de tu camioneta, creí que querías conectarla al circuito, disculpa el lapsus.


----------



## impa1

TEmas principales de un probador de ecus..1-dependiendo de las estrategias de cada computadora,a la hora de alimentarla con sus alimentaciones positivas y alimentaciones de contacto, en esta fase la ecu dispara un pulso negativo a relays de bomba, ojo no sucede en todas las ecus, y pulso negativo a un relay principal el cual alimenta a todo el sistema de inyeccion. cuando uno genera señales ckp-cmp la ecu dispara  los pulsos negativos que salen de la unidad de control.. las unidades de control  manejan inyectores y bobinas por medio de pulsos negativos, los inyectores y bobinas son llamados actuadores, que actuan luego de que la ecu recibe informacion de sensores, (sensor de temperatura de agua-aire-map-maf-sonda lambda- y sensor de posicion de mariposas- estos sensores trabajan de 1 a 5v- salvo la sonda lambda que genera picos de 0.1 a 1 v. indicando la salida de gases a la atmosfera y si la mezcla es rica o pobre, dependiendo de esta señal la ecu dara mas o menos combustible. toda esta info que censan los sensores se reflejara en el tiempo de inyeccion y tiempo en el salto de chispa a la bobina.


----------



## torres.electronico

No se olviden que hoy en dia estan viniendo los sensores map y una de las sondas lambdas con salida por frecuencia y no 1-5v


----------



## papirrin

ya probe en lo real el analizador logico y es todo un exito 






aqui las lecturas del osciloscopio y de la tablet




(esta mal nada mas la nomenclatura puse uS pero son mS, error de principiante, y hay una variacion de 2mS pero creo que es aceptable por la resolucion que le puse)

prueba superada, y creo que era  lo dificil XD, bueno y lo de la sonda lambda pero todavia no me preocupo por eso XD.



pd. El traka traka de mi chevy es un efecto especial he  no crean que un buzo esta dañado 

ya llevo 1000 lineas de codigo


----------



## everardors

yo si tengo el 8.1 SP1 y tampoco pude verlo


----------



## papirrin

pues no se que pase en el mio si lo abre...


lo unico que puedo hacer es adjuntarlo de nuevo  y supongo que se refieren al anexo del mensaje #170


----------



## papirrin

va en PDF, porque no se que pase XD



> Por cierto papirrin queria hacer unas modificaciones y unos aportes lo pasastes la basic?


No, ese no lo pase a basic


----------



## lordaenema

disculpa la molesta bro, pero podrías  hacerme una referencia escrita de mas o menos como hiciste el programa hay varias cositas que no entiendo del programa, sobre todo las variables que tomastes!! yo lo paso a basic!


----------



## papirrin

> pero podrías hacerme una referencia escrita de mas o menos como hiciste el programa hay varias cositas que no entiendo del programa, sobre todo las variables que tomastes!! yo lo paso a basic!



de que basic estas hablando? (PBP,PROTON,MikroBasic?)

yo me inclinaria porque lo pases y te digo si estas mal en algo... las variables son todas las que dicen int,short, float..  no entiendo que no les entiendes, son nombres arbitrarios...


----------



## lordaenema

Mikrobasic! a lo que me refiero es que no manejo muy bien "C" lo que no se que significa cada variable para saber que es lo que se refieren me explico un poco mejor! Int_T0 que es? ,Ciclo_T0,Int_T1,Ciclo_T1,Contador;

por lo que logro entender  en el programa:
sen[LAN] cuad[lan] son los valores que va a tomar la señal senoidal del CKP y y la cuadrada para el cmp. lo que haces es un contador para el vector de "sen" "cuad" y lo mandas por el puerto! y mas o menos lo haces simultaneo pero no capto muy bien como haces la entronización

Int   T_Sync=17,P_Sync=19,Pre=230;
Int   Tra_T0[2]={18,3},T_T0=0; // T_T0:Seno=0,Cuad=1
Int   Tra_T1[2]={ 6,1},T_T1=0;
Short W_T1=1;                  //W_T1ulse Each cycle=1,No Pulse=0 

y esos valores no se que significan!!!


----------



## papirrin

mira de lo que se trata es de ir acomodando los bytes que esta en un arreglo y pasarlo al puerto (1 byte) la verdad ya no me acuerdo como le hice con eso de las variables, pero yo no migro de lenguaje de esa manera que quieres, yo voy renglon por renglon pasandolos a lenguaje que quiera, es decir, esas lineas que pusiste serian asi en basic (PBP porque ya no me acuerdo tampoco como es en mikrobasic)

*CCS:*
Int T_Sync=17,P_Sync=19,Pre=230;
Int Tra_T0[2]={18,3},T_T0=0; // T_T0:Seno=0,Cuad=1
Int Tra_T1[2]={ 6,1},T_T1=0;
Short W_T1=1; //W_T1ulse Each cycle=1,No Pulse=0 

*Basic*
t_sync var byte
p_sync var byte
pre      var byte
Tra_T0 var byte[2]
T_T0    var byte
Tra_T1 var byte[2]
T_T1    var byte
W_t1    var bit

t_sync=17
P_sync=19
Pre=230
Tra_T0[0]=18
Tra_T0[1]=3
T_T0=0
Tra_T1[0]=6
Tra_T1[1]=1
T_T1=0
W_T1=1

y asi te vas, no importando a que se refieran. no?


----------



## lordaenema

si claro, no importa; lo que quería entender era el funcionamiento del programa! pero bueno lo migro y me banco en el camino! jejeje!


----------



## papirrin

Pues como te digo el funcionamiento en lo general es que vas poniendo un byte que esta en el arreglo seno o en cuad dependiendo de la onda que se desee en el puerto.

el tiempo de transiscion del puerto se hace cuando desborda la interrupcion del timer, es decir que si tenemos 16 "pasos" en el arreglo y cada "paso" o desborde es de por ejemplo 1uS, entonces la frecuencia es de 1/16uS=62KHz


----------



## albertorigel

Papirrín sincronizó y generó las señales con un software de edición de audio (Audacity), no con circuitería. Todo está en las respuestas anteriores. La ventaja de esa opción es que no es necesario hacer un circuito específico para cada señal, aunque sí es necesario capturarlas, para saber cómo son, con un osciloscopio, por ejemplo. Y ya de ahí, generar y sicronizar con el Audacity, después se carga al cel (con la app que hizo también Papirrín), se amplifica y se "inyecta" a la ecu o pcm. No sé si me dé a entender... Todo ello es muy valioso, lo malo es que ya quedó trunco. Como que ya no le interesó a Papirrín, pues él hizo prácticamente todo. A mí, me ha servido hasta donde quedó. Ya lo demás, de que la tablet fuera donde se visualizaran las pruebas a la ecu, pues sería excelente, pero no indispensable.


----------



## J2C

AlbertoRigel


*Nobleza Obliga*


 Papirrin llego hasta el punto máximo que el podía llegar sin realizar una prueba con alguna ECU.

 El no se dedica a la electrónica automotor, ha colaborado muchísimo y por lo tanto no pudo avanzar más sin tener una ECU funcional para ensayarla. Esto es lo que interprete de la lectura de los avances.


 Este es un Foro Multinacional donde aparte de diversos modelos de vehículos en cada uno de los países también se complica la ayuda de prestarle (que luego reintegraría) algo a alguien para probar aparte de los costos de los envíos.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## torres.electronico

Mas que conocimientos, yo creo que necesita unas cuantas ecus para que pueda armar un banco de pruebas y jugar con estas.... yo creo que si le dan un punto de apoyo, nos mueve el mundo


----------



## impa1

Gacsms dijo:
			
		

> Buenas tardes. Me sumo al reconicimiento que se le esta otorgando al amigo Papirrin.Hizo un gran aporte al proyecto. Gracias
> 
> 
> 
> Aver si puedo aportar algo de conocimientos, que les esta faltando para realizar este proyecto.



lo que falto es acondicionar el circuito del amplificador operacional para que en la salida de cmp salga una onda cuadrada si se lo requiere.. saludos


----------



## JoniDf

El mejor banco de pruebas siempre va a ser el auto a reparar 
ayuda tener un testeo de ecus de todas las marcas pero lo mejor es trabajar directo sobre el problema del auto creo que se sacaria mas provecho a nuestros tiempos libres


----------



## Gacsms

impa1 dijo:


> lo que falto es acondicionar el circuito del amplificador operacional para que en la salida de cmp salga una onda cuadrada si se lo requiere.. saludos


 
Hola Limpa, te molesto para que me indiques en que parte del proyecto, quedo sin implementar lo que mencionas.

Aver si, puedo aportar algo.

Gracias.


----------



## impa1

Gacsms dijo:


> Hola Limpa, te molesto para que me indiques en que parte del proyecto, quedo sin implementar lo que mencionas.
> 
> Aver si, puedo aportar algo.
> 
> Gracias.



Que tal mira, en el post 206 hay un circuito que subio papirrin en el cual esta el esquema del operacional que amplifica el voltaje de la señal el tema es que por la salida del ckp tiene que salir una señal cuadrada y papirrin había dicho que había que acondicionar esa parte con algunos diodos y resistencias o algo asi la salida de esa etapa para que saliera una señal cuadrada buena.. solo eso.. si pudieras ayudar en eso sería genial y gracias por responder


----------



## AG-1

En este vídeo se muestra como comprobar si el inmovilizador funciona:





Salu2.


----------



## gormiti

Hola 
A lo mejor no me he explicado bien, lo siento. El esquema al que me refiero  es el de papirrin pagina 9, el simulador para señales de ecus con pic  16f877a, hecho con proteus 8.1. no logro hacer el pcb porque da error de  algunos componentes como los transistores y los pulsadores. A eso me  refiero.y si alguien ha podido hacerlo el pcb .
Y sobre el immovilizador a lo que me refiero es que para poder poner en  funcionamiento en banco  y comprobar salidas de la ecu tiene que estar  sin immo. 





 
Hola 
éstos son algunos errores aunque yo les agrege un componente me sigue dando error.

Habia un compañero que ya habia comprado los componentes e iba a montar el proyecto con pic, podria decir  como le a ido.
Gracias 

Saludos.


----------



## gormiti

Hola 
no tengo forma de darle alos componentes su pcb me da error.


----------



## everardors

buenas gormiti, que version de proteus usas, yo tengo la 8 y no tengo problemas, podrias subir tu archivo de proteus para checarlo mejor.


----------



## gormiti

Hola gracias por responder uso v8.1 porque no me abria el proyecto con la v8.0


----------



## everardors

buenas, ya lo pude abrir, el problema es que esos componentes no tienen asignado el "PCB Package" neserario para acomodar el componente en el ares, subo este donde ya le puse unos, solo cuando lo hagas revisa esos componentes que esten bien el colector, base y emisor, espero que te sea de ayuda, me avisas.


----------



## Gacsms

impa1 dijo:


> Que tal mira, en el post 206 hay un circuito que subio papirrin en el cual esta el esquema del operacional que amplifica el voltaje de la señal el tema es que por la salida del ckp tiene que salir una señal cuadrada y papirrin había dicho que había que acondicionar esa parte con algunos diodos y resistencias o algo asi la salida de esa etapa para que saliera una señal cuadrada buena.. solo eso.. si pudieras ayudar en eso sería genial y gracias por responder


 
Hola, mira a mi parecer, esta es la modificacion que se le tendria que hacer al circuito. Fijate que habria que adicionarle dos salida a parte, una para el CMP y otra para el CKP. Y al ser Sensor hall se alimenta con +5Vcc y GND.

Que te sirva.


----------



## luisquizarra

He probado el generador de señales, lo fabrique, lo probre en una ecu bosch 7.5.10 de vw suran y no funciona, no arranca la ecu, al lo probamos en ford y chevrolet tampoco. lo que vimos fue que las señales de emulador estan desfazadas. con picos raros, digo esto porque monto las ecus en un banco profesional y si arrancan, seguro al hacer las señales y pasarlas a la aplicacion android. se desforman. saludos


----------



## Gacsms

luisquizarra dijo:


> He probado el generador de señales, lo fabrique, lo probre en una ecu bosch 7.5.10 de vw suran y no funciona, no arranca la ecu, al lo probamos en ford y chevrolet tampoco. lo que vimos fue que las señales de emulador estan desfazadas. con picos raros, digo esto porque monto las ecus en un banco profesional y si arrancan, seguro al hacer las señales y pasarlas a la aplicacion android. se desforman. saludos



Cual de los dos circuitos armaste? Con pic o con Audio?


----------



## luisquizarra

con audio el de aplicacion android, con pic no sirve porque no alcanza las rpm necesarias para banquear una ecu. saludos


----------



## michel almeida

amigos por lo que podrían hacerlo, pero lo que desee poner todos estos signos auguem me podía ayudar
https://mega.nz/#!hFoD0LaY!19PhkxSTl5WHRHBkjlw6gsDVy1LwrCRTk3UNWpTDejc
estas son todas las señales base ECU que ya trabajaban sólo quería un poco de ayuda
https://mega.nz/#!8URlERCA!TmXEo6tsd9hBvmKEJjTV-D6C7sXFUAKLQN-l_KJHHF0

projeto simulador ecu.jpg
projeto inicial da placa principal
simulacao.jpg
simulando o injetor
NOME: Michel almeida


----------



## torres.electronico

michel almeida dijo:


> amigos por lo que podrían hacerlo, pero lo que desee poner todos estos signos auguem me podía ayudar
> https://mega.nz/#!hFoD0LaY!19PhkxSTl5WHRHBkjlw6gsDVy1LwrCRTk3UNWpTDejc
> estas son todas las señales base ECU que ya trabajaban sólo quería un poco de ayuda
> https://mega.nz/#!8URlERCA!TmXEo6tsd9hBvmKEJjTV-D6C7sXFUAKLQN-l_KJHHF0
> 
> projeto simulador ecu.jpg
> projeto inicial da placa principal
> simulacao.jpg
> simulando o injetor
> NOME: Michel almeida



Especificamente que necesitas?


----------



## michel almeida

cuando empecé a programar el poco tiempo que tengo ninguna duda de que quería hacer un menú de los fabricantes de automóviles de tipo GM, Fiat, Ford, VW
Tiene todas las señales captadas y cada montador......

esta imagen y la placa de corte


----------



## ecucheck

amigo pirrin me di cuenta que sabes un mundo de electrónica es impresionante también me di cuenta que muchos aqui estan algo desorientados en la parte del vehículo quiero ayudar en lo mas que pueda pero quisiera realmente me ayudaran a mi en programación arduino es impresionante tus graficos y active muchas ecus con tu programa es excelente ahora bien comienzo explicando muchas cosas primero no se paren por los sensores ellos a excepcion del o2 son solo un potenciometro a una de sus esquinas 5v a la otra gnd y la del centro envia la señal a la ecu segundo los indicadores son mas sencillos mi banco de prueba lo pueden encontrar en la web ecucheck.wix.com/test ahora bien respecto a la generación de la señal para la activacion de la ecu no necesita mucha potencia o voltaje la ecu de fiat iaw4s no activa porque necesita la comunicación con el body control de resto todas activan con la simple señal que emite el tlf en todo caso sincronizada la ecu mayormente envia señales negativas los actuadores tales como bobinas inyectores etc reciben esta señal negativa activando el componente esto lo hace ya que recibe señales de los sensores indicando cuales son las condiciones en las que esta trabajando el banco cualquier pregunta que me haga sobre el vehiculo puedo respondersela siempre y cuando me de la base para programar arduino puedo subirle videos de ecus funcinando ya que es mi dia a dia puedo enviarle cursos enteros de reparacion de ecus programas como mitchell all data tolerance etc pero aunque se programar un poco en arduino y yo mismo cree mi app no es ni la mitad de la suya solo animen a que pirrin no se retire pues sin duda es la base de este foro


----------



## Gacsms

Hola ecucheck, yo puedo guiarte en CCS... A parte si es posible quisiera consultarte algo.


----------



## pcm2016

disculpen alguien conoce como es la señal de cigueñal y levas para un chery qq 16valvulas 4 cilindros 1.1 ltr.

lo que sé es que los sensores son de cigueñal y levas son de efecto hall. Pero no he encontrado referencia de la forma que tiene la señal.

agradeciera cualquier información. 

Si necesitan dispongo de la forma de onda de cigueñal para neon 98.

saludos


----------



## sergiot

Cigueñal de efecto hall?? que tiene un iman girando adentro del motor?? no será inductivo??


----------



## pcm2016

El sensor de posicion de  cigueñal y el de posicion de levas segun diagrama son de tipo
Hall. Estos sensores tienen un iman y en el cigueñal colocan una rueda dentada. La funcion de la rueda dentada es hacer variar la reluctancia del circuito magnetico formado por el iman y la bobina que estan dentro del sensor junto con la masa de hierro de la rueda dentada.

La reluctancia tiene relacion con la inductancia. Y esta ultima tiene una relacion matematica con el voltaje en la bobina.


----------



## sergiot

Eso está perfecto, pero el ckp no es efecto Hall es inductivo, los de efecto Hall detectan imanes, para el caso es lo mismo, en los Chrysler que son los que estoy reparando son de ese tipo, el cigüeñal lee las escotaduras y en cmp lee un imán varios imanes a distintos ángulos y n base a estos dos sensores determina a que cilindro le toca explotar.

Igualmente sea como sea la deteccion, tu problenaes la sincronización o la falta de señal de uno de los dos?


----------



## mecanix

buenas yo pude probar computadora de nissan qg con mi móvil y el ecuwase


----------



## Arturo2405

Hola amigos como están, alguien a podido fabricar, algún generador de senales ckp y cmp por medio de Arduino


----------



## sergiot

Se puede hacer, yo lo hice hacer para un Neon, pero lo hicieron con un pic, es solo cuestión de superponer las señales, transformar los angulos en tiempo y hacer la secuencia de encendido y apagado manejando dos salidas del arduino o el pic.

Creo usamos la base de 1000rpm que permite ver con facilidad los led que uso como testigo.


----------



## Arturo2405

Amigo no tienes alguna información o manual para leer y poder hacerlo ya que yo ,utilizó un generador de audio ,con el crawpulser ,pero quiero hacerme un generador ,de senales ckp y cmp que se puedan sincronizar 





sergiot dijo:


> Se puede hacer, yo lo hice hacer para un Neon, pero lo hicieron con un pic, es solo cuestión de superponer las señales, transformar los angulos en tiempo y hacer la secuencia de encendido y apagado manejando dos salidas del arduino o el pic.
> 
> Creo usamos la base de 1000rpm que permite ver con facilidad los led que uso como testigo.


----------



## sergiot

Lo que tengo esta basado en el Neon, teniendo las dos señales de ckp y cmp con sus angulos respectivos lo pasas a tiempo, cada ecu necesita una sincronización especial, como yo me dedico solamente a los Neones, no tengo nada de los otros autos


----------



## mecanix

Audicyti pude sincronizar las señales de ckp y cmp si se puede


----------



## Joel79

subo video de prueba señal senoidal


----------



## Ferbenja

Saludos, interesante tema, lo sigo hace un tiempo adjunto pdf con ociloscopio de señales de ckp y cam.
ademas un link que me parece interesante con arduino.

No pude subir el link, pero este es el tema por google:

Arduino based crank/cam wheel simulator: ardu-stim - About LibreEMS

Espero comentarios de los mas conocedores de Arduino.

Ferbenja-


----------



## Joel79

Gracias Ferbenja  excelente manual     subo señal dodge caravan año 2000   en audio

Compañeros tendran señales de Chrysler, ford, chevrolet  asiaticos y si hay mas mejor  saludos


----------



## Joel79

Subo otros dos de chryles    sbec 60 pines  motores V6    y   pcm dos conectores de 40 pines cada uno igual motores V6      solo falta el NGC     esta un poquito complicado   pero luego lo subo.


----------



## plarenas

Ferbenja dijo:


> Saludos, interesante tema, lo sigo hace un tiempo adjunto pdf con ociloscopio de señales de ckp y cam.
> ademas un link que me parece interesante con arduino.
> 
> No pude subir el link, pero este es el tema por google:
> 
> Arduino based crank/cam wheel simulator: ardu-stim - About LibreEMS
> 
> Espero comentarios de los mas conocedores de Arduino.
> 
> Ferbenja-



lo voy a probar en mi arduino uno y les comento


----------



## Joel79

Subo prueba de mi simulador funcionando con reproductor de audio mp3


----------



## Joel79

La otra parte de señales toyota,   subire uno de onda cuadrada de nissan y mitsubishi y chrysler


----------



## Joel79

El otro video     compañeros tendran señales de asiaticos de norte america gracias.


----------



## Joel79

les comparto el logro de mi interfaz ckp y cmp   y le doy el agradecimiento a Papirrin por aconsejarme sobre el lm386 de colocarlo como comparador  y de ultimo a Dos metros sobre su ayuda de ruido en la entrada   lo que no pude es instalar el ecu_waves   saludos compañeros


----------



## Joel79

Ultimo video de prueba en Vw Golf año 2000 Motor 2.0,   La interfaz esta trabajando al 100  lo que sigue seria agregarle un modulo blue too.


----------



## mecanix

no puedo sincronizar las señales de computadora nissan qg15 con cable de aselerador
tengo dudas no se si es 14-2  o 16-2 o 18-2 ya intente con los tres el de eje de levas si se que es 1 3 4 2 cuadrada pero en cigueñal no se que estoy haciendo mal no puedo subir videos por ser nuevo en el foro


----------



## Joel79

Ahi va un audio mp3 QG15 lo miras en audacity   los videos tienes que abrir cuenta en youtube y pegar la url   saludos


----------



## mecanix

si lo revise lo ejecute pero sigo con el mismo problema se prende el rele de ecu se activa elrele de bomba pdero activa injectores ni bobinas.
lo de youtube tengo cuenta el foro no me permite colgarlo por ser nuevo en el foro
pero boy ha intentar colgar el video


----------



## Joel79

Tendra inmobilizador???   estas probando en bando o en el carro


----------



## Joel79

Cuando le das click a responeder te aparece un recuadro que di*c*e mensaje y unos iconos abajo en medio hay una esfera verde ahi dice colgar enlace


----------



## mecanix

No en el carro arranca normal en mi banco no 






Ya probé un de. Nissan qg15 pero con pedal electronico y me funciona pero con este tipo de compus de lata no me funciona y ya probé con varias de este tipo no es la unica


----------



## Joel79

Compañero lo que pasa es que cuando habres el arcivo en el audacity, habre como mono tienes que dividir en esterio lado izquierdo   solo proba en windows

En el audacity donde estan los canales hay una flecha viendo para abajo le das ahi  y aparece abajo dividir pista esterio


----------



## mecanix

Ya probé con el audio en estereo y no me d*ió *resultados*,* seguiré intentando .
Tengo otra consulta*,* no*_*se si tendrás pinout de Kia rio 2015 bobinas de paquete*,* 2 bobinas de chispa pérdida*,* motor g4laf *, *mando video por*_*si*_*aca*so*


----------



## Joel79

Buenos días, no tengo compañero

Tendran ckp y cmp cincronizados Geo metro o Suzuki Swit año 2000 motor 1.3


----------



## akitosgti

que buen trabajo me pase horas mirando los post... aunque aun espero que alguien termine el proycto con algun pic jeje saludos compañeros


----------



## jkrlos

Estoy pensando en realizar uno con una placa arduino y un display LCD gráfico. Agradezco la colaboración e información que varíos han subido , ya que con ella es con lo que voy a iniciar. Estoy a la espera de las cosas que utilizaré en cuanto tenga avance lo subo al foro.

Saludos.


----------



## walbrowns

Hola que tal se puede revivir el tema ??


----------



## Ly Digital

Seria lo ideal para quienes desean realizar su propio banco de pruebas, pero quien estaba mas adelantado en el tema era pimpirrin y parece haber perdido intención en el tema, no se si por falta de colaboración o exceso de trabajo. Ojala alguien quiera replantear este hilo o hasta reiniciarlo.


----------



## fila91

LLegue demasiado tarde, pero veo son muy buenos con la electronica, felicidades gran proyecto



Aunque llegue tarde, me pongo a sus ordenes para cualquier duda sobre inmooff, cuento con equipos y memorias que les puedo proporcionar si no tienen grabador de memorias eeprom o flash, saludos y la verdad lastima que llegue ya que terminaron este proyecto.

Puedo apoyarlos para desactivar inmovilizador en VW, Seat, Renault, Ford, BMW, tengo manuales, archivos originales, y modificados, cualquier interesado no dude en contactarme


----------



## soulblack

fila91 dijo:


> Puedo apoyarlos para desactivar inmovilizador en VW, Seat, Renault, Ford, BMW, tengo manuales, archivos originales, y modificados, cualquier interesado no dude en contactarme



Hola un saludo con el perdon del foro,estoy interesado un poco en los manuales.
Ya que trabajo con electricidad automotriz,me vendria bien como apoyo


----------



## fila91

soulblack dijo:


> Hola un saludo con el perdon del foro,estoy interesado un poco en los manuales.
> Ya que trabajo con electricidad automotriz,me vendria bien como apoyo



Comentame con que vehiculo tienes problemas, yo en unos momento eliminare el immo a una ecu aveo! tomare fotos y posteare


----------



## soulblack

fila91 dijo:


> Comentame con que vehiculo tienes problemas, yo en unos momento eliminare el immo a una ecu aveo! tomare fotos y posteare



Esperare el post tuyo,quisiera adentrarme un poco en los sistemas crysler mas a fondo,y lo de los diagramas lo digo porq me a resultado dificil conseguir (volswagen,peugeo).
Y bueno en lo que mis pocos conocimientos puedan servir,les dare tambien una mano al que necesite


----------



## fila91

soulblack dijo:


> Esperare el post tuyo,quisiera adentrarme un poco en los sistemas crysler mas a fondo,y lo de los diagramas lo digo porq me a resultado dificil conseguir (volswagen,peugeo).
> Y bueno en lo que mis pocos conocimientos puedan servir,les dare tambien una mano al que necesite



listo por alla nos leemos,


----------



## mecanix

*Q*ue*_*tal*, ¿Có*mo se hace immof de una ecu *C*hevrolet *S*ail*? N*o me acciona bomba ni inyecci*ó*n*,* me comentaron q*ue* se puede pero ya me cans*é* de estar reprogramando llave a cada rato.


----------



## fila91

Dime qué ecu tienes y puedo checar en mis archivos


----------



## msdr1986

buenas colegas, soy ing. electronico y estoy trabajando con reparacion de ecu. estoy en el diseño de un banco de pruebas, genero la señal con un pic y variando los rpm con un potenciometro. la probe con neon y una mitsubishi y funciona bien, ahora cuando lo voy a probar en cherokee 98, se vuelve loca la computadora. la señal que genere es de 58-2 dientes ckp y cmp un pulso negativo cada 2 vueltas del ckp, osea cada 120 dientes. lo que me gustaria saber es donde puedo conseguir la cantidad de dientes de la cherokee y de varios vehiculos en general?? o si existen las señales para reproducirlas en el pic?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Si existen probadores de diferentes señales.
Ay qué buscale


----------



## directcell

msdr1986 dijo:


> buenas colegas, soy ing. electronico y estoy trabajando con reparacion de ecu. estoy en el diseño de un banco de pruebas, genero la señal con un pic y variando los rpm con un potenciometro. la probe con neon y una mitsubishi y funciona bien, ahora cuando lo voy a probar en cherokee 98, se vuelve loca la computadora. la señal que genere es de 58-2 dientes ckp y cmp un pulso negativo cada 2 vueltas del ckp, osea cada 120 dientes. lo que me gustaria saber es donde puedo conseguir la cantidad de dientes de la cherokee y de varios vehiculos en general?? o si existen las señales para reproducirlas en el pic?



amigo buenas y cual seria el diagra de el que estas usando saludos..


----------



## msdr1986

buenas amigos, depues de una largo tiempo sin internet en casa, me reintegro al foro. el circuito es el siguiente mostrdo en la imagen, con un pic18f452


----------



## lugui2018

msdr1986 dijo:


> buenas amigos, depues de una largo tiempo sin internet en casa, me reintegro al foro. el circuito es el siguiente mostrdo en la imagen, con un pic18f452



Amigo sera que puedes subir los archivos de las imagenes para simular en el PC?


----------



## msdr1986

lugui2018 dijo:


> Amigo sera que puedes subir los archivos de las imagenes para simular en el PC?


buenas amigo, que es lo que necesitas exactamente?


----------



## sergiot

Lo que te esta sucediendo es que no estan sincronizados los pulsos de ambos sensores, o no son los que necesita la ecu para funcionar, me pasó lo mismo con una ecu de pt cruiser, tengo armado los pulsos para el neon y anda perfecto, lo hice modificar para la Pt pero la ecu se vuelve loca.


----------



## msdr1986

sergiot dijo:


> Lo que te esta sucediendo es que no estan sincronizados los pulsos de ambos sensores, o no son los que necesita la ecu para funcionar, me pasó lo mismo con una ecu de pt cruiser, tengo armado los pulsos para el neon y anda perfecto, lo hice modificar para la Pt pero la ecu se vuelve loca.


ok amigo, y tienes las señales en imagenes o sus caracteristicas, para asi yo pioder reproducirlo en el pic? saludos


----------



## sergiot

Que motor de cherokee 98 es?


----------



## lugui2018

msdr1986 dijo:


> buenas amigo, que es lo que necesitas exactamente?


Si el tu programa y disenio electronico es en base a los de este proyecto?

O es diferente?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Tienes que revisar ahí se ven pulsaciones cuadradas no creadas con DAC R2R


----------



## msdr1986

lugui2018 dijo:


> Si el tu programa y disenio electronico es en base a los de este proyecto?
> 
> O es diferente?


si, es algo parecido, aunque no conozco exactmente las funiones ompletas de ese.



sergiot dijo:


> Que motor de cherokee 98 es?


 no sabria decirte amigo


----------



## sergiot

Fijate si este te sirve.


----------



## msdr1986

ok, simulare esa señal y les estoy avisando, gracias a todos


----------



## reprobit

hola a todos, estuve viendo un poco de este hilo y me resulta muy interesante como generan señales pero lo que no encontre es como leen el tiempo de inyeccion y de carga de bobina una vez que logran activar la ecu, las salidas son ondas cuadradas de 12v con puesta a tierra por la ecu utilizan algun hardware que pase la señal antes de entroducirla en el microcontrolador? tengo entendido que los micros pueden recibir valores de tension de 5v como maximo


----------



## pandacba

La señal que llega a los inyectores cuando mucho tienen 12V, llevarla al nivel de un micro es juego de niños, de igual modo la señal que se le envia a la bobina se toma la señal que sale de la ECU que tiene los valores mencionados salvo en las ECU para diesel que son más elevadas.
Pero al igual que lo anterior es muy sencillo adecuarlas a nivel del micro.

Aunque el proyecto tratado no hablaba de leer si no de simualr las señales de los sensores para que la ECU los recnozca
Si no leer el título de nuevo


----------



## sergiot

Como bien dice panda, no se trata de hacer una ecu, se trata de hacer funcionar una ecu fuera del vehiculo, en una mesa para su analisis y su reparación correspondiente.


----------



## reprobit

sergiot dijo:


> Como bien dice panda, no se trata de hacer una ecu, se trata de hacer funcionar una ecu fuera del vehiculo, en una mesa para su analisis y su reparación correspondiente.


justamente por eso la consulta, ya que se podria poner en funcionamiento fuera del vehiculo esta bueno poder leer ciertos parametros una vez que la tenemos en funcionamiento


----------



## masteralfonso7

reprobit dijo:


> justamente por eso la consulta, ya que se podria poner en funcionamiento fuera del vehiculo esta bueno poder leer ciertos parametros una vez que la tenemos en funcionamiento


Para leer los parametros dependiendo del nivel que desees analizar, basta con un lector obd2 o escáner automotriz, el cual se conecta a la ecu.


----------



## lavergaarrecha

Hola
Estoy buscando información para generar las señales ckp y cmp , soy nuevo y de momento solo puedo agregar las señales que quiero simular , si me aclaro a agregar las imágenes 
Quiero con esto hacer un banco de pruebas para PLD que son motores diesel a 24v


----------



## lamasjce

lavergaarrecha dijo:


> Hola
> Estoy buscando información para generar las señales ckp y cmp , soy nuevo y de momento solo puedo agregar las señales que quiero simular , si me aclaro a agregar las imágenes
> Quiero con esto hacer un banco de pruebas para PLD que son motores diesel a 24v


Hola, muy bueno los aportes de este hilo, yo tambien estoy intentando generar ondas para  PLD de mercedes, Queria consultarte si tenes disponible el archivo generado por el osciloscopio, me seria mas fácil desde dichos archivos, que tener que digitalizar desde el pdf. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Victor M

Hola, alguien lo hizo con arduino?


----------



## DaniGamb

bueno, hoy puse un comentario que alguien  borro, en el que explicaba que yo estaba tratando de hacerlo en arduino, pero todavia no lo tenia listo, aca se los paso para que entre todos lo podamos terminar. 
No soy experto en arduino....
La idea es usar las dos ruedas fonicas mas comunes y conmutar una y otra con un boton. La idea es hacerlo funcionar y despues agregar un display que informe la rueda seleccionada y las RPM,  y tambier agragar mas ruedas y un CMP, pero bueno, empezemos por el principio... 



		Código:
	

const int butonpin = 2; //Pin entrada del boton

int PotValue = 0; // Variable para almacenar el valor procedente del pote
int RPMdelay=0; // Variable para la RPM
int CKPpin = 13; // Pin salida CKP
int PotPin = A0; // Pin de entrada para el pote
int butonstate = 0; // variable boton


void setup() {
 pinMode(CKPpin, OUTPUT); // Configuración del pin de salida
 pinMode (butonpin, INPUT); // Configuracion de Pin de entrada
} // Fin bucle Setup
void loop() {
  butonstate=digitalRead(butonpin);
 
 if (butonstate = LOW ) {
    
    PotValue = analogRead(PotPin)+10; // Leer el valor del potenciómetro y le da un valor mínimo de 10
 RPMdelay = 100000 / PotValue; // Variable para las RPM
 for (int j = 0; j < 1; j++) { // Actualización de la RPM
 for (int i = 0; i < 35; i++) { // 35 de los 36 dientes de pausa del ciclo alta/pausa/bajo/pausa
 digitalWrite(CKPpin, HIGH); // Pin CKP en High
 delayMicroseconds(RPMdelay); // Pausa según el valor de la variable
 digitalWrite(CKPpin, LOW); // Pin CKP LOW
 delayMicroseconds(RPMdelay); // Pausa según el valor de la variable
 } // Fin bucle For
 for (int i = 0; i < 2; i++) { // Indicamos el número de huecos multiplicado por 2
 delayMicroseconds(RPMdelay); // Pausa según el valor de la variable
 } // Fin bucle For
 }// Fin bucle For
 }
else (butonstate = HIGH );{
 
     PotValue = analogRead(PotPin)+10; // Leer el valor del potenciómetro y le da un valor mínimo de 10
 RPMdelay = 100000 / PotValue; // Variable para las RPM
 for (int j = 0; j < 1; j++) { // Actualización de la RPM
 for (int i = 0; i < 58; i++) { // 58 de los 60 dientes de pausa del ciclo alta/pausa/bajo/pausa
 digitalWrite(CKPpin, HIGH); // Pin CKP en High
 delayMicroseconds(RPMdelay); // Pausa según el valor de la variable
 digitalWrite(CKPpin, LOW); // Pin CKP LOW
 delayMicroseconds(RPMdelay); // Pausa según el valor de la variable
 } // Fin bucle For
 for (int i = 0; i < 4; i++) { // Indicamos el número de huecos multiplicado por 2
 delayMicroseconds(RPMdelay); // Pausa según el valor de la variable
 } // Fin bucle For
 } // Fin bucle For
} // Fin bucle Loop
}


----------



## sergiot

No se mucho de programación, casi nada diría yo, pero me parece muy bueno en comienzo de esto, por lo que pude ver es una rueda fónica de una cantidad de dientes determinada, en mis casos de uso del banco de pruebas, tengo el inconveniente de ser inyección secuencial y las señales no son periódicas en los 360º y se combina con las del cmp, eso complica mas la programación.


----------



## JoniDf

Hola Buenas noches, que opinan del oscilador Colpitts ?podria servir para simular un sensor de CKP


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

No creo, debe simular el diente faltante.
A demás que debe ser a una frecuencia muy baja. 
950 rpm son bien poquitos hertz


----------



## sergiot

Lo que sucede es que están confundiendo el como son las señales, los sensores ckp son distintos a los sensores de volante, los ckp o sensores de cigüeñal no tiene una patrón señal periódico en el tiempo o en los 360°, en cambio los volantes tienen una cantidad de dientes equidistantes y en el pms les falta uno.


----------



## apietta

mecanix dijo:


> no puedo sincronizar las señales de computadora nissan qg15 con cable de aselerador
> tengo dudas no se si es 14-2  o 16-2 o 18-2 ya intente con los tres el de eje de levas si se que es 1 3 4 2 cuadrada pero en cigueñal no se que estoy haciendo mal no puedo subir videos por ser nuevo en el foro


La señal de ckp Nissan es 36-2-2


----------



## Bismarck2244

papirrin dijo:


> no se , estaba pensando en eso pues iba a traducir eso del 247 a Revoluciones... es muy probable que para llegar a las 6000 RPM, se necesite un PIC que corra a mas velocidad como el 18F4550, que va en lugar de 20MHZ hasta  48MHZ.voy a estudiar eso XD.
> 
> una cosa importante que se me pasaba aclarar, es que ese circuito se tiene que alimentar con una fuente independiente de la ECU y compartir las tierras (yo use una de LAptop de 19V), pues la tierra del circuito es virtual para lograr la Alterna.
> no se si queda clara la idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Pregunta, ¿si en la simulacion de 58-2/12 tengo este oscilograma...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 123077
> 
> que son aprox 41.59mS entre los tiempos, a cuantas RPM, va el cigueñal?
> 
> la frecuencia del CKP en la imagen se ve que son 2.9KHZ, ¿serian 3000RPM? o como se maneja eso, debe haber alguna relacion entre con la distancia que hay del centro del cigueñal y la posicion del sensor ¿no?
> 
> o es correcto si calculo:
> 
> Hz=1/.04159=24Hz*60=1,442RPM.
> 
> si es correcto ese calculo, esta un poco lejos de llegar a las 6000RPM y debi haber empezado por ahi


Disculpa amigo estoy haciendo un proyecto sobre esto con un banco de pruebas y me quedo claro todo lo que haces excepto en punto de lo de la fuente... tu generas el -12 V con el opamp o anteriormente en el diagrama que pasaste uniste las dos fuentes me explico la de alimentación de la ecu y la de laptop que tienes de 19V?


----------



## nitsuga2585

Buenas, estoy en la misma haciendo un banco de pruebas de ecu, ya me arme uno con un pic18f4550 y probe la ecu de un renault. El tema es que no levanta muchas rpm asi que estoy por cambiar el micro por un esp32 tiene mas velocidad asi que estoy adaptando todo al esp. Aca subi varios videos de como me quedo


----------



## vincentdali

Joel79 dijo:


> les comparto el logro de mi interfaz ckp y cmp   y le doy el agradecimiento a Papirrin por aconsejarme sobre el lm386 de colocarlo como comparador  y de ultimo a Dos metros sobre su ayuda de ruido en la entrada   lo que no pude es instalar el ecu_waves   saludos compañeros


Alguien tienes el esquematico que el señor Joel79 con ayuda de papirrin muestra en este video.
Gracias


----------

